# Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread



## SixersFan

Had to get a jump on this topic :banana: 

We all know that Detroit is a beast on the boards. We also know that our defense is very vulnerable to a quick passing team that can hit the 3. However, we also know that Larry Brown hates to use the 3 point shot in his offense.

Could this be our best matchup?

*SCHEDULE:*
Game #1 - Sat. Apr. 23 - Sixers @ Pistons - 3:00 PM (EST) - ABC
Game #2 - Tue. Apr. 26 - Sixers @ Pistons - 7:30 PM (EST) - NBATV/RTV/Comcast Sportsnet (Philly)
Game #3 - Fri. Apr. 29 - Pistons @ Sixers - 8:00 PM (EST) - ESPN/TSN/Comcast Sportsnet (Philly)
Game #4 - Sun. May 1 - Pistons @ Pistons - 1:00 PM (EST) - ESPN/SCORE/Comcast Sportsnet (Philly)


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

I would have much rather had us play the Celtics, I think we'd have a better chance of winning the series and it would also be a very great and competitive, and maybe help revive the Sixers - Celtics rivalry, and it would allow the Pacers to play the Pistons in the first round, which would have been a very interesting series


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

How many games, seriously? I won't lie when I say, if we take this to six games I'll be extremely happy. The Pistons are a much better team than the Sixers, anything after six games is a bonus.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

I dunno, I have a weird feeling about this matchup. I'll prob. end up being wrong, but I think the Sixers will make it a good series, and it won't be a sweep.

LB hates the 3, and the Pistons don't do as well against a zone defense. The Sixers defend in a quasi-zone that doesn't extend past the 3 pt line. This could be a very interesting matchup with the two opposing strategies..

I think Dalembert and Big Ben are going to have fun with each other, and Rasheed will have to deal with Webber being worked off pick and rolls with AI. Can Billups check AI? Rip will have to deal with Iggy and Prince will need to keep an eye on Korver setting up for a 3.

Only the games will tell.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

I say Sixers in four. Sorry for my homerism.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit Pistons VS Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*









*Allen Iverson:* "I'm back mother ****er."









*Larry Brown:* "Somebody stop that guy!!"









*Ben Wallace:* "Sorry Boss, he's too good! What can we do?"

The 'Answer' to your question Ben is, Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

Iguodala is going to have to go for his offense when he's given openings. If he forces the Pistons to respect him, and maybe get Rip in foul trouble in the progress. He's shown in games where he gets the minutes without Iverson on the floor that he's a capable shooter. Just help us out, and shoot when the shot is there.

Also we need Dalembert to come out and play like he was playing a few weeks ago, aggressive on the boards. Someone drill the thought into his head when he touches the ball, he doesn't have to go for his offense, it helps the team out if you move it back out instead of forcing something that could lead to a fastbreak basket for the Pistons. He needs to be a monster on the boards as well.

One thing I think is really important, is staying in the half court as little as possible.

The more I think about it, the more interested I am in how Larry Brown is going to go with matchups.. it's possible he does something like this..

Billups defending Korver
Prince defending Iguodala
Hamilton defending Iverson

Rip was effective last time because he was able to stay in front of Iverson when Iverson ran off of screens, because of Rip's spectacular conditioning (he also did some Tyronn Lue-esque grabbing). It'll be more difficult for him this time with Iverson having the ball, but he'd be a better matchup out of the starters than Billups.

This is going to be interesting. One thing that's on our side, the last time O'Brien faced Larry Brown in the playoffs, Obie came up on top.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*

Remember our last game against the Pistons we kicked their ***. That was Iguodala's first triple double game. 

Although, I'm disappointed in not getting Boston in the first round we I've accepted that we're facing the defending champions. And now that I've accepted it, I'm looking forward to seeing the Sixers beat down Larry Brown and his 'championship caliber' team. I know we can do it, we just have to believe in ourselves.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



Kunlun said:


> Remember our last game against the Pistons we kicked their ***. That was Iguodala's first triple double game.
> 
> Although, I'm disappointed in not getting Boston in the first round we I've accepted that we're facing the defending champions. And now that I've accepted it, I'm looking forward to seeing the Sixers beat down Larry Brown and his 'championship caliber' team. I know we can do it, we just have to believe in ourselves.


and if that doesn't work, we will always have xbox. :clap:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



SixersFan said:


> and if that doesn't work, we will always have xbox. :clap:


In my case, Playstation 2.


----------



## Kunlun

*Official Detroit Pistons VS Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*








*VS.*







So we're about to go up against our old coach, Larry Brown. We all dislike what he did to our team while he was here, but we all appreciate how far he brought us along. Two years ago, when we still had him as our coach we went into the second round of the playoffs and faced the Detroit Pistons. We lost to them in six games and in the off season Larry Brown bolted and fled to Detroit. Now, we have a chance to get back at him. Will we prevail?

The Pistons have a lock down defense with good offense to complement it. They have tall and long defenders at every position and are not afraid when push comes to shove. We can't allow them to frustrate us with their defense (that means you Chris Webber).

We know our team lives and dies by Iverson and it's no different in this case. Iverson will be the man whether or not he's up to it and he will have to put the team on his back and lead to us victory.

In regular season we lost to the Pistons three times and only won once. Not very encouraging. Here are the boxscores.

*Pistons 99, 76ers 91
*Pistons 99, 76ers 95
*Pistons 93, 76ers 75
*76ers 107, Pistons 84

Well, this is it. The playoffs are here. Let's do it.

*Game Threads:*
Game 1 @ Detroit
Game 2 @ Detroit
Game 3 @ Philadelphia
Game 4 @ Philadelphia 
Game 5 @ Detroit 
_Game 6 @ Philadelphia (if necessary)_
_Game 7 @ Detroit (if necessary)_​


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers taking momentum to Detroit*



> PHILADELPHIA - With 82 games in the books - and a 43-39 record after routing the lowly Atlanta Hawks, 110-86, last night - the Sixers' playoff fate was reduced to watching television.
> 
> If the Chicago Bulls, seemingly with nothing to play for after having wrapped up the No. 4 seed and home-court advantage, could spoil Reggie Miller's home finale in Indiana, the Sixers would get the newly crowned Atlantic Division champion Boston Celtics - clearly the preferred choice - over a first-round date with the reigning NBA champion Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Chicago couldn't hold on after leading by as much as 14 points, though, and the Pacers came from behind for a 85-83 victory, which clinched the No. 6 seed.
> 
> It resigned the surging Sixers, who wound up playing their best ball at the end of the season (8-2), to a trip to the Palace of Auburn Hills, beginning 3 p.m. Saturday afternoon. Game 2 will be there 7:30 p.m. Tuesday, before they return to the Wachovia Center for Games 3 and 4, 8 p.m. Friday and 1 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> "To see it come down to the last game like this is always exciting," said veteran Aaron McKie, after the Sixers tore into the Hawks from the start, led 21-4 after less than five minutes, 67-38 at the half and essentially never looked back. "But I'm happy to safe and comfortably in the playoffs.
> 
> "It doesn't matter who we play. Sometimes you have to be careful what you wish for."
> 
> That's for those like teammate Kyle Korver, who were openly cheering for a trip to Boston, rather than Auburn Hills.
> 
> "Obviously, we'd rather play Boston," admitted Korver, who wound up the Sixers leading scorer with 21 points, as Allen Iverson took the rest of the night off after a 16-point first quarter, "because we beat them 3-1 and went 1-3 against Detroit.
> 
> "But we're not scared of anybody."
> 
> His coach was quick to refute the logic of those previous games mattering just a little bit. "Throw them down the drain," O'Brien said with a laugh. "They don't mean a thing."
> 
> Besides, O'Brien points out, there's nothing quite like the playoffs.
> 
> "They should expect people willing to rip their hearts out for a loose ball," explained O'Brien, who used his bench liberally last night, with Chris Webber out and Iverson resting. "They should expect an intensity that they have never encountered before.
> 
> "My experience in the playoffs is that the teams play at a fevered pitch. There is an urgency and toughness that you do not see in the regular season. I also think that it is not officiated as closely as the regular season.
> 
> "They let more go on."
> 
> "`You can explain it to them to the best of your knowledge," added Marc Jackson, referring to players like Korver, Samuel Dalembert and rookie Andre Iguodala, who've never made it this far. "But they have to experience it to know what you're referring to.
> 
> "You have to look for a more aggressive defensive game. Whatever a team's strength, you look for that to be taken away.
> 
> "Just prepare to have counters for everything."
> 
> As for the fact the Sixers head to the postseason on a roll, O'Brien says that's not by coincidence.
> 
> "I've been very consistent on the fact that things take time," said O'Brien, who got 16 points off the bench from both Willie Green and Josh Davis in taking apart a 13-69 Atlanta team. "I've been a head coach four times and all four times we have finished on a very high note.
> 
> "To be able to finish strong like that - we haven't won eight out of 10 all year - I'm really proud of our team."
> 
> Now, though, comes the hard part: knocking off the champs. "Detroit always presents matchup difficulties for us with their perimeter players," said O'Brien, in terms of Richard Hamilton, Chauncey Billups and Tayshaun Prince. "Not to mention Rasheed Wallace and Ben Wallace.
> 
> "The confidence of a defending NBA champion is a real edge. They score at every position. The depth is there and their defense is one of the best in the NBA."
> 
> "Detroit in my opinion is the best team in the NBA," Jackson said. "They have great veteran leadership.
> 
> "But I want to play the best team, and I think we're prepared to do the best job."


Good. Once we take down the 'best team' in the NBA the rest will be sinch! :biggrin:


----------



## Rayza

*Re: Official Detroit Pistons VS Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

I think some of you guys are undersestimating Pistons and overestimating 76ers. I said from the beginning that I prefer playing Heats instead of Pistons for various reasons. But I guess to be the champs, you've got to play the best of the best anyways.

I hope Iam wrong, but I think Pistons will take out 76ers in 5. Pistons have a good interior D', and if Iverson gets going, he usually gets going hitting some layups. Rip will stay infront of Iverson most of the time, so dont exepect huge numbers from Ivy. I think Ivy should try n look for his teammates a lot more in this series. 

I think Willie Green should be spark of the bench for us. He adds a scoring punch that we will need to play against the Pistons. 

I think the match up's will be as follows:

CWebb vs R Wallace (advantage Pistons)
AI vs Hamilton (advantage 76ers)
Iggy vs Prince (advantage Pistons)
Sammy vs B Wallace (advantage Pistons)
Korver vs Billups (advantage Pistons)

Bench - Pistons
Coach - Pistons

Come on O'Brien, if we win this series I won't knock you anymore! I promise !

To win this series, Philly needs to control the tempo of the bball game, and to do that in 4 games against defending champs is very difficult.


COME ON PHILLY !!


Btw mods, we have 2 much Pistons vs 76ers threads, can we just stick to one ???


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit Pistons VS Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*



Rayza said:


> Btw mods, we have 2 much Pistons vs 76ers threads, can we just stick to one ???


I made them so that each game has it's own thread.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official Detroit Pistons VS Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

*Check out what those Motowners are talking about in this series against us!!*​
Pistons Board 

*Game 1 Game Thread


----------



## Brian.

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



SixersFan said:


> I dunno, I have a weird feeling about this matchup. I'll prob. end up being wrong, but I think the Sixers will make it a good series, and it won't be a sweep.
> 
> LB hates the 3, and the Pistons don't do as well against a zone defense. The Sixers defend in a quasi-zone that doesn't extend past the 3 pt line. This could be a very interesting matchup with the two opposing strategies..
> 
> I think Dalembert and Big Ben are going to have fun with each other, and Rasheed will have to deal with Webber being worked off pick and rolls with AI. Can Billups check AI? Rip will have to deal with Iggy and Prince will need to keep an eye on Korver setting up for a 3.
> 
> Only the games will tell.


Rip usually defends AI. He is one of the few guys that has a motor like AI. The key for the pistons will be Tay vs Korver. If tay is aggresive he has the ability to abuse Korver.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



Brian said:


> Rip usually defends AI. He is one of the few guys that has a motor like AI. The key for the pistons will be Tay vs Korver. If tay is aggresive he has the ability to abuse Korver.


That's why Korver's the sore thumb defensively for the Sixers, especially in this series. I expect to see Korver's minutes limited and the Sixers go and use McKie and Salmons more on whoever Iguodala isn't on. Hopefully when McKie is on the floor, Iguodala defends Prince, since the last time McKie matched up against Tayshaun we saw the Mantis just take Aaron to the post at will.

Tayshaun Prince is the player I'm the most concerned with on the Pistons, the Sixers have to get him in foul trouble to get him out of the game. I love players like him, as he can really effect the game, when it doesn't seem like doing much.. he just does all his damage in the flow of the game.

This is definitely going to be really fun.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> That's why Korver's the sore thumb defensively for the Sixers, especially in this series. I expect to see Korver's minutes limited and the Sixers go and use McKie and Salmons more on whoever Iguodala isn't on. Hopefully when McKie is on the floor, Iguodala defends Prince, since the last time McKie matched up against Tayshaun we saw the Mantis just take Aaron to the post at will.
> 
> Tayshaun Prince is the player I'm the most concerned with on the Pistons, the Sixers have to get him in foul trouble to get him out of the game. I love players like him, as he can really effect the game, when it doesn't seem like doing much.. he just does all his damage in the flow of the game.
> 
> This is definitely going to be really fun.


Yeah, McKie guarding Tayshaun lost us the last series.

But I don't see Korver being a weakness at all. What Korver will do is:

On offense: keep Tayshaun guarding him at all times, or hit open 3's

On Defense: shut Tayshaun down. He's capable of doing it, especially since Prince is an off the ball player. Kyle's weakness is on the ball, and I've never viewed Prince as that type of player. Prince will get his 15, sure, but no more than that.


----------



## Sliccat

*Keys to beating Detriot*

The subject says it, what are your keys to beating Detriot?

1. Get on the break. The sixers lead the league in forced TO's, and for whatever it's worth, the Pistons only averaged one more rebound a game in the season. If they can get defensive boards, force TO's, and Sam can stay in the game, they stand a good chance of winning the series. AI has always been the most destructive single player on the break, and since he's been passing more over the past two years, it's added a whole new deminsion to his game, and the sixers' attack.

2. Start the game with Iverson drives. Once that happens, it forces the other team to adjust, which oppens holes for Dalembert, Korver, Webber, and maybe Iggy. Pick and rolls are a must.

3. Let Willie Green be the back-up for AI. No team in the league wears out AI like Detriot, because he either has to muscle up with Billups, or sprint all day with Rip. Either way, we can't expect AI to give us 48 min. While I still don't agree with playing Willie and AI together(for offensive reasons, not defensive), Willie has to play at least 8 per spelling AI.

4.Andre Iguadala and John Salmons/Aaron Mckie have to be agressive. AI will get his 35 per, but those are three guys who have the ability to let the sixers hang in during half court stretches.

5. Play Chris Webber as a passer, NOT a scorer. Rasheed Wallace will be guarding Webber, bet your life on it. And when he does, he is too long and fast too let Webber be a reliable 2nd option. So, run plays with Korver(who has the same problem against Prince) and Webber, and let them feed off each other.

6. Play Webber against Rasheed Wallace defensively. I know Webber's no match for him, but If you guard him with Dalembert, that allows him to stand outside the 3 line and either draw out Dalembert, or make Sam leave him. Either way, it tears the whole defense apart, and probably gets Sam in foul trouble. Even if Rasheed burns Webber for 30, it's better than that alternitive. Besides, with Sam playing off Ben Wallace, it allow him to be more of a force.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



sliccat said:


> Yeah, McKie guarding Tayshaun lost us the last series.
> 
> But I don't see Korver being a weakness at all. What Korver will do is:
> 
> On offense: keep Tayshaun guarding him at all times, or hit open 3's
> 
> On Defense: shut Tayshaun down. He's capable of doing it, especially since Prince is an off the ball player. Kyle's weakness is on the ball, and I've never viewed Prince as that type of player. Prince will get his 15, sure, but no more than that.


You have been watching the wrong Tayshaun. Tayshaun is very good with the ball in his hands. In fact most of his points come from the ball being in his hands. He's quicker than Korver off the dribble and he has the height and length advantage to take Korver down low. He's taken the most shots on the team in the last 2 months (I believe) and since January he's been averaging about 18 ppg with 50% shooting. If he does average 15 for the series it won't be because Korver is "locking him down". I would say there is no way Korver can guard Prince.

And I'm sorry, while I respect Korver's jumper, Tayshaun guards the likes of T-Mac, Kobe, LeBron, etc on a nightly basis and does well so I don't think Korver will be as much of a problem as you think he is.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Keys to beating Detriot*

I think Webber will be more effective against Rasheed than you think.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



sliccat said:


> On Defense: shut Tayshaun down. He's capable of doing it, especially since Prince is an off the ball player. Kyle's weakness is on the ball, and I've never viewed Prince as that type of player. Prince will get his 15, sure, but no more than that.


Tayshaun Prince is a mismatch for us, and I'll stand by the fact that he's the biggest one for us, even more so than Rasheed Wallace. He's pretty versatile in how he can get his offense, be it with or without the ball, he's good driving or shooting from the perimeter, and as evidenced by our last series he can operate in the post. I like the idea of Iguodala defending Prince whenever Rip Hamilton is off the floor, that's if he can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Keys to beating Detriot*

One huge key to beating the Pistons, is being efficient on offense, that means Dalembert and Jackson need to know that when you can't get a good look down low, pass the ball out.. most likely we'll be able to find someone open away from the basket.

Ball movement. Chris Webber's ability to get others the ball offensively, is going to help, when the ball is moved people have to know when to shoot the ball. I don't want to see Aaron McKie or Andre Iguodala have an open elbow jumper and see them make an extra passes that's unneeded.

Iguodala is going to need to make the defense respect him, the Pistons aren't going to let him get many dunks, so when he gets looks shoot. We need his confidence to continue to grow, like it has in the past few weeks.

The team has to rebound, at a much better rate than they have the last few weeks. The last time we played Detroit in the playoffs, Derrick Coleman came alive and came close to getting even with Wallace on the boards, we need someone to come in with such a performance in this series. Will Dalembert do that? 

Iverson will always gamble on defense, but he's going to have to limit it especially against Chauncey Billups. If Chauncey gets an open look, he's going to put that shot down.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sixers playoff roster announced!*

Of course, no surprises here:

1 Samuel Dalembert
3 Allen Iverson
4 Chris Webber
7 John Salmons
8 Aaron McKie
9 Andre Iguodala
12 Kevin Ollie
23 Josh Davis
25 Marc Jackson
26 Kyle Korver
33 Willie Green
54 Rodney Rogers

LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official Detroit vs. Philly Playoffs Thread*



> PHILADELPHIA -- Kyle Korver openly rooted for Chicago. Josh Davis was flipping channels trying to locate ESPN. Marc Jackson insisted Philadelphia could beat any team.
> 
> Allen Iverson scored 16 points and put the finishing touches on his fourth scoring title and the Philadelphia 76ers clinched seventh place in the Eastern Conference with a 110-86 victory over the Atlanta Hawks on Wednesday night.
> 
> Afterward, the 76ers had to await the outcome of the Indiana-Chicago game to learn who their first-round opponent would be. When the Pacers won, it meant the 76ers would face former coach Larry Brown and the defending champion Pistons, who won the season series 3-1.
> 
> "We're 3-1 against Boston so obviously we want to play Boston. We had the most success against them," Korver said. "At the same time, we're not scared of Detroit. We're going to come out and play hard regardless of who it is."
> 
> The Sixers will play at The Palace in Game 1 of the best-of-seven series Saturday. Game 2 is Tuesday before the series returns to Philadelphia for Game 3 on April 29.
> 
> Iverson scored all 16 of his points in the first quarter and the Sixers used a 12-0 run over the first and second quarters to take a 29-point lead.
> 
> Korver scored 21 points and Davis and Willie Green (Detroit Mercy) had 16 each for the Sixers, who won 11 of their final 16 games and finished strong after dropping three games below .500 on March 13.
> 
> "I think we're getting stronger at the best time," Jackson said.
> 
> "We're doing it at the right time. We'll try to continue the trend in the playoffs. The games will be physical, but we're ready for it."


LINK


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: Sixers playoff roster announced!*

I'm already looking past the Detroit series and thinking who exactly can we throw at Shaq...and another thing...WHAT THE **** IS JOSH DAVIS DOING ON THIS ROSTER ??? O'Brien needs to die. His obsession with the perimeter has gone way too far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Sixers playoff roster announced!*

Only other front court player on the roster is Michael Bradley, and after he refreshed my memory of how bad he is last night, I'm glad he's not on this playoff roster. Since we didn't dump Josh Davis for another big man, we just have to accept the fact that he's an end of the bench player, who will be used to provide six fouls, and some hustle.

My complaint is Kevin Ollie being on the playoff roster.

So you're looking past the Pistons, and the winner of the Celtics/Pacers series towards the Heat? It's good to see the confidence, but I don't think we're good enough to look past anyone.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: Sixers playoff roster announced!*

Hey Phanatic...I had forgotten all about the Celts and the Pacers...I just have a real feeling that we can take Detroit contrary to what most people think. Miami is in everyone's mind and I just like to think ahead, without losing sight of what's next...


----------



## zeebneeb

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Just a note about the rebounding someone mentioned earlier;


Detroit out-rebounded Philly in every game, even the loss Detroit had, and had a cumulative edge of: +23.


Just a note.


----------



## Kunlun

*Young players looking for taste of first playoff action*



> PHILADELPHIA (AP) Kyle Korver can't wait for the playoffs to start.
> 
> He's heard how much different the games are from what can be a rather mundane regular season. Tougher. Closer. Energetic. Urgent. All of it will be so fresh to Philadelphia's top 3-point threat.
> 
> "I don't want to get too hyped up," Korver said. "Obviously you're going to be excited and have the adrenaline flowing, but I'm trying not to build it up too much in my head."
> 
> While Allen Iverson and Aaron McKie have been to the NBA Finals, and Chris Webber battled against the Western Conference's best in the postseason for years, three Philadelphia starters have never played a postseason game.
> 
> Korver, Andre Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert won't exactly get eased in either, not when they're playing against former 76ers coach Larry Brown and the defending NBA champion Detroit Pistons.
> 
> "They have a bunch of players that have been there in the past and played in big-time playoff games," Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said.
> 
> The Sixers are still feeling their way. They can only hope the playoff-like atmosphere of the last two months of the regular season can only help them deal with the Pistons. No team has been hotter than the Pistons (54-28), who had an 11-game winning streak snapped in the season finale.
> 
> "The confidence of a defending NBA champion is a real edge." O'Brien said.
> 
> With the draft lottery seeming like more of a realistic option heading into April than the playoffs, the Sixers responded with their best basketball of the year. They won eight of their last 10 and turned a sub-.500 record into a 43-39 mark and seventh place in the Eastern Conference standings.
> 
> "We've had to play at a high level the last month just to put ourselves in," Korver said. "It can't hurt."
> 
> Unlike football and baseball, in which teams can come out of nowhere to win championships, only veteran, playoff-bruised teams win NBA titles. The experience will be a needed step toward possible future success, but this year's team may be too young to give the Pistons a serious run.
> 
> The Sixers have other ideas.
> 
> "I think we can beat anybody," said Iguodala, the only Sixer to start every game. "We're hot right now. We're a scary team."


I'm happy to have our young guys excited and I know they're going to try their best so we won't have to worry about that. The question is... Is their best enough? I suggest reading the whole article, it's pretty good.
*
Full article here:*
Young Players Looking for Taste of First Playoff Action


----------



## Kunlun

*76ers look to dethrone champions*



> PHILADELPHIA -- Allen Iverson was listing all of the attributes about the Detroit Pistons. They are the defending world champions. They are filled with playoff experience. They have a Hall of Fame coach in former 76ers coach Larry Brown.
> 
> And they have players who understand their roles and play to their strengths.
> 
> The Sixers, on the other hand, have none of that. They missed the playoffs entirely last season. They have three starters who have never played in a playoff game. They made a trade for Chris Webber at the deadline two months ago and changed their entire defensive scheme while struggling to incorporate Webber into the offense.
> 
> And their coach, Jim O'Brien, spent much of the season defending his style and the way he has handled young players like Samuel Dalembert and Willie Green.
> 
> Sure, the 76ers have won eight of their last 10 games just to qualify for the playoffs, playing better than they had all season. The Pistons, however, had won 11 straight before losing a meaningless game Wednesday against Charlotte.
> 
> So, Iverson knows that most people aren't giving the Sixers much of a chance to unseat the defending champions in the first round of the NBA playoffs.
> 
> He doesn't care.
> 
> "They're the world champions," Iverson said. "They've been through everything. They've been through places we want to go, so they know how to handle different kinds of situations. That's what we're up against. It's like a David-against- Goliath type of thing.
> 
> "I expect everybody to predict us to lose. That's the way I want it."
> 
> Oh, and three 76ers starters didn't practice much or at all Thursday. Iverson (two sprained thumbs) sat out part of practice, while Webber (left knee synovitis) and Dalembert (right knee tendinitis) didn't participate at all.
> 
> All three are expected to play Saturday.
> 
> But the Sixers will have a lot of issues working against them, such as the Pistons' size on the perimeter with Richard Hamilton, Chauncey Billups and the 6-foot-9 Tayshaun Prince, which will surely present matchup problems for Iverson, Andre Iguodala and Kyle Korver.
> 
> That says nothing about the Pistons' frontcourt of Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace, who will surely try to get Dalembert in foul trouble while making Webber work to get up and down the court.
> 
> Detroit has four players among the top 50 scorers, all averaging at least 14.5 points per game. They have the largest rebounding differential in the league (3.8) and are second in points allowed at 89.46 points per game.
> 
> O'Brien was asked how the 76ers can offset all of those disadvantages.
> 
> "The two biggest weapons we have are Allen on the break and off random pick-and-rolls," he said. "The other weapon we have is that, if that's not working, we can put the ball in Chris' hands and have guys effectively move off of one another, because he's such an outstanding passer. We have to utilize both of those weapons at a very high level in order to be in position to win this first game."
> 
> Webber, however, seemed a bit skeptical. He is averaging 15.6 points per game in the 21 games he has played with the 76ers, well below his average of 21.3 points with Sacramento before the Feb. 23 trade. He is shooting 39.1 percent with the Sixers and complaining about the way he has been used.
> 
> He tried to avoid the subject Thursday when asked if he might be more of an inside presence.
> 
> "You have to talk [O'Brien] about that," Webber said. "Come on, guys, it's the playoffs. I want the ball anytime I can get it. I want to be on the court every second. I want to shoot it every time. I want to pass it every time. Just like Allen and anyone else. I don't want anything to be misconstrued as 'I want it here' or 'I want it there.'"


Damnit, you can tell Webber is not looking forward to this series. To win we all have to be on the same page. If we lose I'm blaming it on that selfish ******* Webber.

Everything seems to going against us in this series, but you never know what can happen when you have Allen Iverson on your team. Just be prepared for a entertaining and highly competitive series.

*Full article here:*
Iverson says team has chance against Detroit


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*



Kunlun said:


> Damnit, you can tell Webber is not looking forward to this series. To win we all have to be on the same page. If we lose I'm blaming it on that selfish ******* Webber.


Selfish? After reading the full article, it seems that Webber is more or less dissapointed with how he's played and been used as a Sixer. With the drop in his stats, it's not hard to see why he would be upset. I see that Webber will probably be blamed no matter how he plays in the series

The way I see it, is unless we lose a chance to win a critical game that could've given us advantage (ala Tyrone Hill missing free throws Vs Pacers in 2000 playoffs), we shouldn't blame any one player considering we're such huge underdogs.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Selfish? After reading the full article, it seems that Webber is more or less dissapointed with how he's played and been used as a Sixer. With the drop in his stats, it's not hard to see why he would be upset. I see that Webber will probably be blamed no matter how he plays in the series
> 
> The way I see it, is unless we lose a chance to win a critical game that could've given us advantage (ala Tyrone Hill missing free throws Vs Pacers in 2000 playoffs), we shouldn't blame any one player considering we're such huge underdogs.


He's selfish because he's thinking about himself. He should do whatever he can for the team. Playing in the post is just one example. It's obvious he doesn't want to, but he shouldn't even be thinking he doesn't want to. He should be thinking, "I will, because I want to win."

We supposedly have two 'superstars'. Teams aren't supposed to lose with two superstars. We underachieved in the regular season, that doesn't mean we should in the post season as well. And it's good Webber will be blamed because he deserves it. He's not a poor little kid who can't take criticism. He's one of the most talented players in the league with one of the highest salaries in the league and he just needs to suck it up period. I have yet to see an inspirational performance from Webber as a Sixer yet.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*

I got some good news for us guys! Carlos Delfino was taken off the playoff roster and was replaced by Darvin Ham. Not a HUGE difference, but every little bit helps. He was a little banged up and the Pistons were afraid he would get injured in the playoffs and just become an empty spot on their roster. Darvin Ham, while not terrible is definately not as good as Delfino.


----------



## Kunlun

*Man At Work*



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. - Larry Brown did his best yesterday to downplay the reunion angle. But the coach of the Detroit Pistons knows that his experience coaching the 76ers will become a dominant story line in the teams' first-round playoff series.
> 
> Brown coached the Sixers for six seasons, from 1997-98 through 2002-03. Asked yesterday what it would be like to face them in a playoff setting, he made an attempt at humor.
> 
> "I don't think about it," he said. "Everybody we played, I probably coached."
> 
> Brown was not far off. Detroit is his seventh NBA coaching stop. None lasted longer than the one in Philadelphia. He left the Sixers after a second-round loss to the Pistons in the 2003 playoffs.
> 
> Detroit will host Game 1 of its latest series against the Sixers tomorrow afternoon. The Pistons are seeded second in the East, the Sixers seventh.
> 
> No matter the opponent, Brown, now 64, is happy to be coaching at all. It has been a season of physical and emotional setbacks for the man who coached the U.S. men's basketball team to a disappointing bronze medal in the Olympics last summer.
> 
> Brown missed six games while recovering from hip surgery in early November. Later that month, the Pistons were involved in the infamous brawl at the Palace of Auburn Hills that also involved their fans and the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> In March, Brown missed 10 games with a bladder problem caused by the hip surgery. There were questions about whether he would return this season.
> 
> Yesterday, Brown said he preferred not to talk about his health. He was focusing, he said, on helping his team defend its NBA championship.
> 
> "I'm back coaching, and I'm going to coach, and when the season is over, I will take care of what I have to take care of," he said. "I'm doing what I want to do and feel fortunate I am able to do it."
> 
> Brown's players feel fortunate to have him back.
> 
> "It makes us want to play for him even more after what he went through," said forward Antonio McDyess, one of the NBA's top sixth men. "It means the world for this team."
> 
> Brown will face a far different Sixers team than the one he left. Only four players - Allen Iverson, Aaron McKie, John Salmons and Samuel Dalembert - remain from his time in Philadelphia.
> 
> Brown said he still feels a special kinship with the Sixers' organization. He said he talks regularly with Billy King, the Sixers' president and general manager, and Ed Snider, their chairman.
> 
> "I had six great years there, and my family loved Philly," he said. "I am pleased they got into the playoffs."
> 
> Even though the Pistons are prohibitive favorites, Brown expects a difficult series. With Iverson heating up, the Sixers won eight of their last 10 regular-season games.
> 
> "Allen won the MVP [for 2000-01] when I was there, but this, by far, has been his best year in my mind," Brown said. "I watch him play, and he has taken it to a whole other level."
> 
> The Pistons, meanwhile, were 9-8 in the 17 games Brown missed this season and 45-20 with him on the bench.
> 
> "We need L.B. back," said guard Rip Hamilton, a graduate of Coatesville High. "When we come to that huddle and know he's there, we have all the confidence in the world we are going to win the basketball game."
> 
> Delfino deactivated. The Pistons left rookie guard Carlos Delfino off their playoff roster. Some had expected them to leave forward Darvin Ham or forward/center Darko Milicic off the 12-man list.


Larry isn't admitting it, our players might not admit either, but we know it's there. Our feelings toward Larry Brown. Hate him or love him, there's no in between for Sixers fans.

Man At Work


----------



## Rayza

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Everyone is putting in good game analysis

I actually like the idea of Iguadola match up with Prince.
AI against Billups and Green or Salmons match up with Rip. I think Korver is too much of a liability on defense for us and I can't see him getting more than 25 minutes per game. O'Brien needs to understand the only way to win this series is through defense. We are not going to score 110+ points against the pistons. Defense is what is needed for us to win this series.

Iam worried that they will try and get Dalembert in early foul trouble. But its a good thing that Ben Wallace is not the best offensive player around. 

I think as for the Webber situation, let him be C Webb. Its like a coach trying to tell AI play pass first shoot second. Its just not on. Trust me, once C Webb finds his comfort zone, the passing game will come naturally. It's in a players instincts. Keep him happy, let him be C Webb, keep the defense guessing.

But what I really want to see from the coach is to see if he plays Willie Green. Come on this player is not a scrub, his a player who can avg 15+ in the NBA if given his time. Why not play him alongside AI ? Switch him up with Korver and move Iggy to SF. He gives us a more reliable defender than Korver and although dont have the 3 pt range and rebound ability of Korver, he is more verstaile IMO then Korver. He can take alot of pressure of AI. 

Don't we all wish to be the coach of 76ers ???


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*



Rayza said:


> But what I really want to see from the coach is to see if he plays Willie Green. Come on this player is not a scrub, his a player who can avg 15+ in the NBA if given his time. Why not play him alongside AI ? Switch him up with Korver and move Iggy to SF. He gives us a more reliable defender than Korver and although dont have the 3 pt range and rebound ability of Korver, he is more verstaile IMO then Korver. He can take alot of pressure of AI.


If Willie Green gets extended minutes next to Iverson we are going to get burned on defense even worse than with Korver there. Willie is only 6'2 and with him and Iverson on the floor we're not tall or long enough to stop either Prince of Hamilton. Maybe we can give him 10 minutes a game as a sparkplug off the bench to confuse the Pistons for a little bit.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

I thought Willie Green is 6'4 ?

Anywayz, I don't want him to play 48 minutes, Just 10-20 minutes, he can guard Rip for that period of time. The way Rip plays is off screens, run defenders off the court. If Green and Salmons interchange continuosly, they can guard Rip for a short period of time. I can see alot of weakness with this tactic, but I can't see any other way for our backcourt to match up with theirs.

Green can also provide offense for us. Havent we use AI in the past to guard Rip as well ??


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*



Rayza said:


> I thought Willie Green is 6'4 ?
> 
> Anywayz, I don't want him to play 48 minutes, Just 10-20 minutes, he can guard Rip for that period of time. The way Rip plays is off screens, run defenders off the court. If Green and Salmons interchange continuosly, they can guard Rip for a short period of time. I can see alot of weakness with this tactic, but I can't see any other way for our backcourt to match up with theirs.
> 
> Green can also provide offense for us. Havent we use AI in the past to guard Rip as well ??


Willie was listed at 6'4 when he first came in to raise his draft stock. He's now listed at 6'2 after re-measuring. 

I guess we could try that. But, if we are doing well I don't wnat to risk any big changes like that. 

We have used Iverson to guard Rip, but it makes it really difficult for Iverson because he has to work so hard on the defensive end as well as the offensive end. We need his offense more than anything so if he guards Rip he will be less effective scoring.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*



Kunlun said:



> Willie was listed at 6'4 when he first came in to raise his draft stock. He's now listed at 6'2 after re-measuring.
> 
> I guess we could try that. But, if we are doing well I don't wnat to risk any big changes like that.
> 
> We have used Iverson to guard Rip, but it makes it really difficult for Iverson because he has to work so hard on the defensive end as well as the offensive end. We need his offense more than anything so if he guards Rip he will be less effective scoring.



Yeap I dont suggest AI to guard RIP as well. But I still think the biggest problem is guarding front court of Prince and R Wallace. If we match Webber with Wallace, thats going to cause a lot of problem for us. Has anyone else noticed that ever since Webber joined our team, he is frequently in foul trouble ? What happens if Webber and Dalembert are both in foul trouble ?
Davis and Jackson ? Gees, I can even see Ben Wallace recording 30+ points against those guys.

I would rather put Iggy on Prince then Iggy on RIP. I think Iggy will be more effective guarding Prince than guarding RIP. Prince dosent have a strong outside game like RIP and from what I have seen, Iggy is more of a midcourt defender than a perimeter defender (correct me if iam wrong).

I see many mismatches. But lets flip the script. 

They will definetly have probelms containing AI. But if AI's jumper is not falling, he will have trouble putting up decent shooting percentage because of the strong interior D. OR, Iverson could try and take it in early in the game and draw few cheap fouls from the Wallaces. But Pistons are very good at shutting down the lane. Prince is very good at doing that, but if they use Prince to guard Korver, then AI can try and find Korver for the open 3. 

Jackson can also be used effectivey drawing either Wallace out from the key. His got a nice little jumper from the elbow (which I sometime dont like to see). 

Rasheed on the other hand will do a good job on Webber, but Webber will still get his points.

Iggy on the other hand need to take that open jumpshot. That will spread the defense

Its going to be a good series guys. If we beat Pistons, I can see up beating any other team in the league. I didnt want 76ers to match up with Pistons all along, but if we can beat them, I like our chances of taking the East.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*



Kunlun said:


> He's selfish because he's thinking about himself. He should do whatever he can for the team. Playing in the post is just one example. It's obvious he doesn't want to, but he shouldn't even be thinking he doesn't want to. He should be thinking, "I will, because I want to win."


The thing is, he came out and said he wants the ball period, he didn't say "I don't want the ball in the post." He will get his touches, both in the low and high posts. Maybe it's just me, but I found it reassuring that Webber wants the ball no matter where, because he can make a difference for us in this series.



> We supposedly have two 'superstars'. Teams aren't supposed to lose with two superstars. We underachieved in the regular season, that doesn't mean we should in the post season as well. And it's good Webber will be blamed because he deserves it. He's not a poor little kid who can't take criticism. He's one of the most talented players in the league with one of the highest salaries in the league and he just needs to suck it up period. I have yet to see an inspirational performance from Webber as a Sixer yet.


Then explain the Pistons beating the Lakers last year in the Finals. Winning playoff series takes a lot more than two superstars, if the roleplayers don't step up and produce you won't win. To make the whole series to be "blame Webber if we lose" is unfair, because the Pistons have the best team in the East as of right now. It wouldn't exactly be considered underachieving if we lose to the Pistons, it'd be overachieving if we beat them.

And about inspirational performances what about the following?:
3/4 @ Cleveland - 24 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists
3/25 Vs Toronto - 32 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
4/15 @ Indiana - 21 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists

Those are his best performances on the Sixers, each coming in Sixer wins. He's had more solid games than bad games, but you wouldn't know that listening to some. We knew coming in that he's a player that needs touches to be effective, the more touches he gets in the half court set the better he is.. and the least amount of forced jumpers from 18 feet you'll see.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Official (2)Detroit Pistons VS (7)Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*



Kunlun said:


> Willie was listed at 6'4 when he first came in to raise his draft stock. He's now listed at 6'2 after re-measuring.


He measured in at 6'2.5 in the Chicago Pre-Draft camp, but with sneakers on he's 6'3. If Obie had the chance, he'd knock Willie Green's height down to 5'7, to try and prove a point.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Then explain the Pistons beating the Lakers last year in the Finals. Winning playoff series takes a lot more than two superstars, if the roleplayers don't step up and produce you won't win. To make the whole series to be "blame Webber if we lose" is unfair, because the Pistons have the best team in the East as of right now. It wouldn't exactly be considered underachieving if we lose to the Pistons, it'd be overachieving if we beat them.


The Lakers were torn apart by inside bickering last season. If they had gotten along okay then the Lakers would've won. I would consider it overachieving if we won too. But if we do beat the Pistons, losing any other series would be considered an underachievement.



PhillyPhanatic said:


> And about inspirational performances what about the following?:
> 3/4 @ Cleveland - 24 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists
> 3/25 Vs Toronto - 32 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
> 4/15 @ Indiana - 21 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists
> 
> Those are his best performances on the Sixers, each coming in Sixer wins. He's had more solid games than bad games, but you wouldn't know that listening to some. We knew coming in that he's a player that needs touches to be effective, the more touches he gets in the half court set the better he is.. and the least amount of forced jumpers from 18 feet you'll see.


He took a **** load of shots to get those scoring numbers. He's trying too hard to fit in and making dumb mistakes he shouldn't be making. If he would just let the game come to him and not force anything then we would be doing much better.


----------



## Kunlun

*Playoff Storylines*

Here's Steve Kerr's prediction for the Sixers against Detroit.



> *Philadelphia 76ers*
> The 76ers took a major gamble in acquiring Chris Webber at the trade deadline, and it took some time for C-Webb to feel comfortable playing a new style. Eventually, the Sixers got it together and made a nice push to close the season. Still, I wonder how good of a fit Webber is with this team.
> 
> Jim O'Brien put together a squad that likes to play pressure defense. Offensively, Philly is limited, so it relies on forcing turnovers to create points at the other end, and behind Allen Iverson and rookie Andre Iguodala, the Sixers ranked No. 1 in the NBA this season in steals at more than nine per game.
> 
> Webber was acquired to add offense in the frontcourt, but he's a reluctant defender who doesn't want to aggressively attack and trap the screen and roll, part of O'Brien's philosophy. There have been times when the Sixers lost their ball-hawking mentality while Webber was making the adjustment to his new team.
> 
> On offense, the 76ers heavily depend on Iverson. He had an amazing season, and his ferocity attacking the rim is unmatched. He had the ball in his hands more than ever this season while playing point guard, and he has an excellent 3-point shooter to pass to in Kyle Korver. The question for Philly is whether or not it has enough inside scoring to complement Iverson. Webber, at this point in his career, is more of a jump shooter than anything else.
> 
> The Sixers have had a nice season, and O'Brien has done a fine job. But for Philly to beat Detroit in the first round, Iverson will have to be out of this world.
> 
> Prediction: Eliminated by Detroit in the first round.


----------



## Kunlun

*Iverson Downplays Matchup*



> Sixers guard Allen Iverson won't admit that there is any extra incentive in facing the Detroit Pistons and ex-Sixers coach Larry Brown in the first round of the NBA playoffs.
> 
> "It's no big deal to me," Iverson said with a straight face. "Whatever team we had to play, I'm just looking forward to playing that team. I'm approaching this game the same way I would approach any other team.
> 
> "You've got a Hall of Fame coach over there, some great assistant coaches, with a world champion team. That right there is just enough to motivate me. I'm just looking for the opportunity. I'm just looking for the chance to try to win a championship again."
> 
> It's hard to believe that this is just another series or that Game 1 on Saturday at The Palace of Auburn Hills is just another game. Two of the games in the last playoff series between the two teams to overtime, including series-clinching Game 6, which Detroit won 93-89.
> 
> Brown, who had a love-hate relationship with Iverson when he coached the Sixers for six seasons, left the Sixers in 2003 and joined the Pistons just weeks after those same Pistons had eliminated the Sixers from the playoffs.
> 
> The Pistons went on to win the NBA championship in Brown's first season as coach last year and the Sixers missed the playoffs.
> 
> Now, the two teams meet again.
> 
> Iverson was asked if Brown has an advantage because he's coached him before. It was Brown who moved Iverson to shooting guard and it was at that position that Iverson led the league in scoring three times. He earned his fourth scoring title this season, this time as a point guard.
> 
> "He knows all about my game, he watched me play, but that doesn't have anything to do with being out there on the court playing against it," said Iverson, who claims he doesn't even remember the 2003 playoff series with Detroit very well. "I'll be ready for it all."
> 
> Iverson said the thing that makes the Pistons tougher than anybody is that they win ugly.
> 
> "That's a Larry Brown basketball team," Iverson said. "They try to play the game the right way. They'll win by one, two. They'll grind it out. That's what we've got to be prepared for. They've been through everything. They've been places that we want to go. . . .It's like David against Goliath type of thing. We've just got to come in ready to play."
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien knows the Sixers have a tough task in front of them.
> 
> "They're world champions for a reason," he said. "They have a lot of good players, that start and that come off the bench."


Our leader, Allen Iverson, is not scared of these guys. We're ready to take on the role of 'David' again as we almost always seem to do and take down the big boy. I hope Jim is prepared for this.

Iverson downplays matchup


----------



## Kunlun

*2 Sixers Make Homecoming*



> The Sixers' Chris Webber and Willie Green will get to play in front of plenty of friends and family on Saturday night in Detroit in Game 1 of the Eastern Conference quarterfinals at The Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> The Detroit natives will both be making their first playoff appearance in their hometowns.
> 
> Webber has been to the playoffs eight previous times, but many of those appearances were when he played in the Western Conference, and none of his teams ever played in the NBA Finals.
> 
> "It's my first time, so it's going to be interesting, it's going to be fun," Webber said of playing the Pistons in the playoffs. "My ticket requests are crazy already. It's good. I get to see everybody. My family. My friends. Eat home cooking and all that stuff. It'll be good going on. But the biggest thing is I'm going in there to get a win. A lot of my friends won't be my friends that day because they want the Pistons to win.
> 
> Webber said his ticket requests are in the 70-range and could rise.
> 
> The 6-foot-10, 245-pound Webber said he feels OK, by the way. He had some swelling in his left knee on Wednesday and sat out the team's regular-season finale. He also sat out of practice on Thursday.
> 
> "Once jump ball starts, it's money time so I think it'll be all right," Webber said.
> 
> Webber said if Wednesday had been a playoff game, "I could've played, but it would've been a rough night. (Wednesday) night wasn't just precautionary."
> 
> # No lineup change: O'Brien was asked if he planned to change the Sixers' starting lineup at all to be better suited to defend the Pistons. The answer was no.
> 
> "I don't think we have to change our starting lineup, but we have to be ready to fight different combinations," he said. "I think if a team has worked so hard to get you into the playoffs, you want to reward the guys that have been your starters."
> 
> O'Brien said they will take a look at Rodney Rogers and Josh Davis at the small forward spot at times to counter the size and the length of Detroit's Tayshaun Prince, who is 6-9.
> 
> "He is a very, very difficult matchup because of his size and his length," O'Brien said. "At 6-9, with the wingspan that he has, anybody that is 6-4, 6-4 1/2, there's an awful big discrepancy there."
> 
> # Not the favorites: Sixers guard Allen Iverson knows that not many people will pick the Sixers to beat the Pistons, but he likes the underdog role.
> 
> "I don't expect everybody to feel like we're going to win," Iverson said. ". . . I always expect everybody to predict us to lose. That's the way I want it."


Willie Green might not even show up on the floor in front of his family on friends. Doesn't sound too good with Rodney and Josh at the three matching up with Tayshaun. 

And looks like Iverson is getting it the way he wants it. :biggrin: 

2 Sixers make homecoming


----------



## Kunlun

*Iverson, Sixers optimistic about Pistons*



> Allen Iverson says it doesn't matter that Larry Brown knows him, knows his game, his strengths and especially his weaknesses like no other, having coached him for so long.
> 
> Because when the Sixers and reigning NBA champion Detroit Pistons tip it off in Game 1 of the playoffs tomorrow afternoon (3, Channels 6, 7) at the Palace of Auburn Hills, Brown won't be the one on the court trying to contain "The Answer."
> 
> Besides, smiles Iverson. Just because you know what's coming doesn't mean you can stop it.
> 
> "You can know what I'm going to do and seen it before, but you have to have five guys out there to be able to stop me. I'm glad he's going to be able to tell them what he thinks I'm going to do.
> 
> "Whatever they bring I'll be ready for it all."
> 
> While the 64-year-old Brown has a long memory filled with X's and 0's - including six years here devising ways to exploit Iverson's considerable skills - A.I.'s memory isn't so vivid. Ask him about the last time these teams met in the postseason - just two years ago - and his mind is almost a blank, except for knowing the Pistons won that series in six games.
> 
> Beginning tomorrow, he's hoping to write a whole new chapter against a 54-28 team that has a myriad of scoring options. Leading the way is Coatesville, Pa., native Richard Hamilton (18.7), followed by Chauncey Billups (16.5), Tayshaun Prince (14.7) and Philadelphian Rasheed Wallace (14.5), while defensive enforcer Ben Wallace and sixth man Antonio McDyess are also viable threats.
> 
> But the Pistons, who begin defense of their crown playing even better than the Sixers, having won 11 straight before falling to expansion Charlotte in their finale, are the kind of team Iverson says the Sixers are striving to be.
> 
> "What makes them tougher than anybody is they win ugly," continued Iverson. "That's a Larry Brown basketball team.
> 
> "They try to play the game the right way, but they'll grind it out at the end. That's what we have to be prepared for. They're the World Champions. They've been through everything.
> 
> "They've been places where we want to go, so they know how to handle different situations. That's what we're up against.."
> 
> Yet, according not only to Iverson, but Chris Webber, who will be returning to his roots - having grown up in Detroit and played at Michigan - don't count the Sixers out so fast.
> 
> "Hopefully, I can make a big impact, and now's the time for me to me to make the impact," said Webber, who's looked slow and out of sync for the most part since coming here in a February 25 trade. "Hopefully, I can be myself on the court.
> 
> "Because if I'm myself I think good things can happen."


That's right! You can't stop him. It doesn't matter who you put on him on or what you do, you won't stop him, you can only slow him down. Everything about Webber is about 'hope'. He's using that word a lot when talking about himself.

Iverson, Sixers optimistic about Pistons


----------



## Kunlun

Here's Bill Simmons' predictions for the Sixers. Not looking good, espcially what he says about Webber.



> 14. Philly (voted off by Detroit, 4-1)
> Here's the funny thing: If C-Webb wasn't playing, I would have picked this series to go seven because of the Iverson Factor. Sadly, he's playing ... and there isn't a more lopsided matchup on the planet than "C-Webb on one leg versus the Wallace Brothers." Philly reader Angela McGuirk summed it up best:
> 
> "While I was watching the Sixers game last Thursday night against Miami, I noticed that Chris Webber was in the game with five fouls for an awfully long time. I turned to my husband and said, 'It's almost like "Survivor" or the "Real World/Road Rules Inferno," where other teams are trying to keep him in the game because he's such a detriment to the Sixers. He's our version of Karamo.' "
> 
> A perfect comparison. If this was the "Inferno," the Pistons would be throwing missions to make sure C-Webb stuck around. That's how much he kills the Sixers. And yes, I supported the trade at the time. It's just that I forgot two things. First, if your coach's defense revolves around aggressive rotations and big men running out at open shooters, it's probably not a good idea to acquire a big man playing on one leg. And second, there couldn't be a worse matchup than C-Webb (the most sensitive big-money athlete in any of the four sports) and Philly fans (who can sniff this stuff out and would much rather break someone in pieces emotionally than support them). This is going to end badly. I mean, really, REALLY badly.


Here's the rest of his predictions. Pretty fun stuff if you got the time to read it.
Tribal council in session


----------



## Sliccat

> I'm sorry, while I respect Korver's jumper, Tayshaun guards the likes of T-Mac, Kobe, LeBron, etc on a nightly basis and does well so I don't think Korver will be as much of a problem as you think he is.


One thing has nothing to do with the other. Absolutely nothing. If Brown tells Prince not to let Korver score, he won't get a point, period. The problem for Detroit is that when he focuses on Korver like that, he's keeping Tayshaun from helping on AI at all. And if Prince does help AI, then Korver scores, because of his quick release, and AI's willingness to pass to him. Either way, he serves his purpose.

Now, as for defense...

AI can run around all day. If Obie would just play Green 8-10 min. as a point sub, he's fine on Rip, other than the 20 he usually gets. A physical player like Billups, on the other hand, completely wears him out, every time, and gets him in foul trouble, neither one of those is something you want to see.

I HATE the idea of playing Green and AI together, but in this series, I'd be willing to see it. I really like Green against Billups. But really, if Obie would just sub him for 8-10 and have him play all out, that's all I'd want.

Kover, I think, can guard either Prince or Billups. He won't shut either down, Billups makes a living on bulling past other players, and I think Korver can keep him from doing that. Iggy, on the other hand, could do really well on him.

I don't like Iggy on Hamilton, he's just not quick enough. He's fast, yes, but not really quick. Same for Korver.

Prince isn't going to be affected by anybody out there, and playing him on Davis and Rogers might just be the dumbest thing Obie's ever said. I don't get it.




> I'm already looking past the Detroit series and thinking who exactly can we throw at Shaq...and another thing...WHAT THE **** IS JOSH DAVIS DOING ON THIS ROSTER ??? O'Brien needs to die. His obsession with the perimeter has gone way too far.


I don't mind Davis, now I can hope the Rodgers dies or something, since he's better than Rodgers anyways.


----------



## DieSlow69

*Re: 76ers look to dethrone champions*



Kunlun said:


> He's selfish because he's thinking about himself. He should do whatever he can for the team. Playing in the post is just one example. It's obvious he doesn't want to, but he shouldn't even be thinking he doesn't want to. He should be thinking, "I will, because I want to win."
> 
> We supposedly have two 'superstars'. Teams aren't supposed to lose with two superstars. We underachieved in the regular season, that doesn't mean we should in the post season as well. And it's good Webber will be blamed because he deserves it. He's not a poor little kid who can't take criticism. He's one of the most talented players in the league with one of the highest salaries in the league and he just needs to suck it up period. I have yet to see an inspirational performance from Webber as a Sixer yet.


THE TRUTH HURTS!!!!! WEBBER HAS PLAYED LIKE STRAIGHT TRASH AS A SIXER!!!! I SUPPORTED THE TRADE BUT NOW...I WOULD TAKE KENNY THOMAS BACK ANYDAY. THE ONLY THING I LIKE ABOUT WEBBER IS HE REBOUNDS BETTER THAN THOMAS

SIXERS 4 LIFE


----------



## Kunlun

*The X-Factor*

Marc Stein claims Andre Iguodala is our X-Man. We're going to be relying on him a lot to put a stop to Rip Hamilton.



> *Andre Iguodala, Philadelphia 76ers*
> You could probably make a case for the new guy here, except that Chris Webber has a much bigger profile than we're looking for in an X-Men discussion. Not that Iguodala is small-time. The rookie ranks as the best perimeter defender on the Sixers' roster ... as well as one of the foremost dunkers in the league. Question is, how will A.I. Junior fare chasing Rip Hamilton? Philly really doesn't have a better option to put on Detroit's perpetual motion machine.


*Full article here:*
The X-Men, from AI2 to Zo


----------



## Kekai

I have picked the Sixers to upset the Pistons becuase of two words. Allen Iverson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> One thing has nothing to do with the other. Absolutely nothing. If Brown tells Prince not to let Korver score, he won't get a point, period. The problem for Detroit is that when he focuses on Korver like that, he's keeping Tayshaun from helping on AI at all. And if Prince does help AI, then Korver scores, because of his quick release, and AI's willingness to pass to him. Either way, he serves his purpose.


The thing though, I don't think they'll have Prince focusing entirely on Korver, he'll do a lot of helping on Iverson. Larry Brown knows that you can't just let Iverson score and stop the rest of the team, because unlike Shaq when Iverson's in the zone (as we all know) the well doesn't seem to run dry. 

What I'd love to see, is them kicking the ball to Korver force Prince to run out, and Korver hitting a slashing Iverson. The Sixers are going to really have to spread the floor out to the best of their abilities, because the Pistons length makes it seem like the court is the width of a phonebooth.

I really hope Iguodala goes for his offense, because if they don't respect his offense and sag off, that's just making it easier for the Pistons to defend Iverson. The more I think about it, the more I realize McKie wouldn't shoot the ball when he has the shot, if someone held a gun to the back of his head. 

If the Pistons are going to put Rip on Iverson, they're making a serious mistake. Serious. Rip did such a great job on Iverson in the last series, because he's quick enough to run around screens with Iverson and beat him to the spot. If Iverson has the ball, that's foul trouble for the Man in the Mask. Chauncey Billups gets away with fouls more, so while he'll struggle against AI on the few occassions he's on an island, he won't be whistled as often as Rip.

Makes things better that I'll be able to watch this, I can't wait. :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun

*He's struggled so far, but playoffs could be his time*



> Now would be the perfect time for Chris Webber to play like the Chris Webber people remember.
> 
> With the Sixers headed into the playoffs where they'll face defending world champion Detroit in a best-of-seven series beginning today, they need Webber to be much more productive than he has to this point.
> 
> Granted, Webber is not 100 percent healthy. He sprained his left shoulder late in the season and has played on a gimpy left knee for most of the year. The knee swelled up Wednesday after a shootaround and Webber sat out the regular-season finale against Atlanta.
> 
> Understandably, he has had a difficult time adjusting to an offense heavily geared around 6-foot point guard Allen Iverson, who just won his fourth scoring title in his nine NBA seasons.
> 
> Webber is one of the best passing big men in the game and was a facilitator for his previous teams, particularly Sacramento.
> 
> Even though Mike Bibby was the Kings' point guard, much of the offense ran through Webber. But with Iverson having the ball in his hands as much as he does, Webber hasn't done that as much.
> 
> "I feel more comfortable every day, it definitely has to get better, but I definitely feel more comfortable," said the 32-year-old Webber.
> 
> When asked if he felt comfortable enough to become more of an inside presence, Webber said, "I don't know. You've got to talk to Coach (Jim O'Brien) about that. I want the ball anytime I can get it. I want to be out on the court every second. I want to shoot it every time. I want to pass it every time. Just like Allen and anyone else.
> 
> "Now is the time for me to make the impact. Nothing that we talked about in the past matters now. Now is the time to put everything behind and hopefully move forward. Hopefully I can be myself on the court. If I'm myself on the court and can get where I like, I think good things can happen."
> 
> But when the Sixers made the six-player trade with Sacramento Feb. 23 to get Webber, giving up Corliss Williamson, Kenny Thomas and Brian Skinner, they did so with a level of expectation that Webber would help them more than those who were traded did.
> 
> The Sixers were 17-12 after the trade, but the 6-foot-10 Webber, who was booed at times at the Wachovia Center, averaged 15.6 points (on 39 percent shooting), 7.9 rebounds and 3.1 assists in 21 regular-season games.
> 
> That was down from the 21.3 points on 49.3 percent shooting, 9.7 rebounds and 5.5 assists he averaged in 46 games with Sacramento before the trade.
> 
> Webber said after the trade people made comments that he was on his way out, retiring, that he wasn't a player, that his knee hurts every day.
> 
> "Before the trade it wasn't like that," said Webber, who missed 15 games with injury this season, seven with the Sixers. "I say my goals in the summer have changed to make sure I come back and play as well, hopefully, as well as I did in the first half of the year and play well to erase, in my mind, the second half of the season that I had."
> 
> As to if he and Webber have reached a comfort level, Iverson said it doesn't matter at this late date.
> 
> "We've got to get it done right now," Iverson said. "It doesn't matter. If we are jelling together, then we have to in this series. Both of us understand that. We're just going to play basketball. We're not getting caught up in everything the media gets caught up in. We just play basketball."
> 
> O'Brien said their three biggest weapons on offense are: when Iverson's on the break, in random pick-and-rolls, or when the ball's in Webber's hands and players move effectively off one another.
> 
> "We have to utilize both of those weapons - Allen and Chris - at a very high level, in order to be in position to win this first game," O'Brien said.
> 
> The Sixers' big men will have their hands full.
> 
> Detroit's starting frontcourt includes the 6-foot-11 Rasheed Wallace, a fluid big man who can also pass and shoot, and the 6-9 Ben Wallace, a shot blocker who is a tenacious rebounder and defender.
> 
> Webber played against Rasheed Wallace for years when Wallace was in Portland and Webber in Sacramento. Webber and Sixers starting center Samuel Dalembert will be seriously challenged with the Wallace boys, and the way the Sixers play against them will play a part in determining the outcome of the series.
> 
> Webber has plenty of playoff experience. This will be his ninth appearance with his fourth different team. He's appeared in 59 playoff games and has averaged 21.1 points, 9.6 rebounds and 4.3 assists and has made 46.2 percent of his shots.
> 
> In Sacramento in the 2001-02 season, the Kings had a tough seven-game series with the Lakers. The Lakers won Game 7 112-106 and swept New Jersey for the NBA title.
> 
> "Hopefully the experience in the playoffs, knowing how to get guys shots where they're more successful, hopefully I can help with that," Webber said. "A lot of times in the playoffs, your offense is your defense. If you take bad shots, that's bad defense as well, because you're allowing a team to get out and run or get a rhythm."
> 
> "I think Chris just brings more leadership and experience to this team," Sixers center Marc Jackson said. "He's been on good teams going against great teams in the playoffs in his career in Sacramento."
> 
> That's what they all seem to be counting on.
> 
> "He's (Webber) a guy who has a lot of experience in the NBA and a lot of experience in the playoffs," Sixers rookie guard/forward Andre Iguodala said. "So, we're really gonna need that. He's going to help us tremendously. He'll get us through tough times and help us in good times."


I really hope Webber brings his 'A' game. It's a really big series and I think with Chris Webber playing at his best, we have as good of a chance as any to take down the defending champs.

Link


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers are tough, Pistons are tougher*



> Pound for pound, skinny wrist for bony knee, Allen Iverson is the toughest player in the NBA.
> 
> But it's the pound-for-pound stuff that's the problem in the playoffs.
> 
> It's the skinny wrist-for-bony-knee business that's the issue in the relentless grind of the postseason.
> 
> Iverson will be there Saturday afternoon, staring down his old coach Larry Brown and the rest of the defending champion Detroit Pistons, as the 76ers begin a best-of-seven series in The Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> But what of Game 4?
> 
> What of - dare the 76ers dream - Game 7?
> 
> What of the next round, and the one after that?
> 
> These NBA playoffs offer an important challenge for Iverson, for Chris Webber, and for the rest of the 76ers.
> 
> Lots of folks wonder if these guys are good enough.
> 
> But there's a more pertinent point: Are they tough enough?
> 
> That's the whole deal in the NBA playoffs, where difficult possession follows difficult possession, hard quarter follows hard quarter, and tough game follows tough game.
> 
> "They should expect to have people willing to rip their hearts out for a loose ball," Philadelphia Jim O'Brien said of his players' expectations for the intensity of the playoffs.
> 
> Iverson knows it. He led the way in 2001, when the 76ers won series after series, and advanced to the NBA Finals for the franchise's only championship-round appearance since 1983.
> 
> Webber knows it. He is a veteran of numerous playoff series with Sacramento. Reserve guard Aaron McKie, a key member of the 76ers' 2001 team, knows it, too.
> 
> But the 76ers have a core of young guys with no clue about the playoffs.
> 
> "They should expect an intensity they've never encountered before," O'Brien said. "My experience is teams just play at a fevered pitch. There's an urgency about every possession, and a toughness you do not see in the regular season."
> 
> That's the whole key to the 76ers' hopes for an extended run, especially in the opening series against the Pistons.
> 
> Look around the Eastern Conference. There aren't any great teams, except perhaps Miami - and the Heat is a Shaquille O'Neal injury, which isn't so far-fetched, away from coming back to the pack.
> 
> Boston as a No. 3 seed? Chicago? Indiana? Washington?
> 
> The 76ers match up with those teams.
> 
> But only if they can sustain their defensive intensity, and develop their playoff mentality.
> 
> Detroit is a great example. The Pistons have talent, true. They have some guys who present difficult individual matchups, such as Rip Hamilton, Rasheed Wallace and Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> But the Pistons are the Pistons for one reason: Their toughness, as personified by center Ben Wallace, one of the sport's best rebounders and defenders.
> 
> Can the 76ers match that?
> 
> Can these young guys, like Andre Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert and Kyle Korver, look straight in the eyes of the defending champions over a best-of-seven series and not blink?
> 
> Iverson eats this stuff up with an ice cream scooper, especially the subplot with Brown - old friend, former coach and ex-nemesis all rolled into one.
> 
> The 76ers' superstar, all 6-foot, 165 pounds of him, will be there. Expect him to win a game or two, to go off for 44 with 12 assists in Game 2, or Game 5, or both.
> 
> But it's the playoffs, and the Pistons - like all Brown-coached teams, like the 76ers in 2001 - will play ferocious defense and knock him to the floor and rub him off hard screens and try to wear him down.
> 
> He'll fight back, as long and as hard as he can.
> 
> Given adequate between games rest, plenty of ice and, most importantly, sturdy support from his teammates, Iverson might be able to turn this opening series into compelling, competitive theater.
> 
> But getting past the Pistons, that will be tough.


Sure, it will be tough. But where's the fun if there's no challenge? 

Sixers are tough, Pistons are tougher


----------



## Kunlun

*Not surprisingly, Iverson the key in playoff series*



> The paths that brought the Sixers and the reigning NBA champion Detroit Pistons together to start the playoffs, beginning at 3 p.m. today at the Palace of Auburn Hills, have been bumpy.
> 
> For the Sixers, coming off a disastrous 33-49 year that saw one coach, Randy Ayers, be replaced around mid-season, while another, Chris Ford, bit the dust when it was over, this is the reward for a 10-game leap forward under Jim O'Brien.
> 
> For Larry Brown's Pistons, whose championship glow began to fade around the time Ben Wallace and Indiana's Ron Artest went at it on the floor of the Palace Nov. 19, it's been an even rockier road.
> 
> With that, plus the uncertain health of Brown, it's remarkable the Pistons have been able to arrive at the postseason with a 54-28 record, the same as last season. At the midway point Jan. 24, they stood 23-18; won 13 of their next 14, then closed with an 11-1 flourish, the only loss being the finale in Charlotte, where most of the regulars were rested.
> 
> The so-called "experts" think the Sixers are in over their heads against a team that has multiple scoring threats, depth and the kind of defensive mindset that's always been Brown's trademark.
> 
> The Sixers' Allen Iverson, of course, wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> "Most people are going to count us out regardless of who we play, anyway, even if it weren't the defending champions," Iverson said. "I'm prepared for that. I already know that. I don't expect everybody to feel like we're going to win because that isn't the way it's going to be. I expect everybody to predict us to lose. That's the way I want it."
> 
> Iverson's determination aside, it's hard to give the Sixers a good shot. After all, the Pistons specialize in taking away an opponent's strengths. Clearly that means Iverson, who will encounter double- and triple-teams by taller, longer-armed defenders like Richard Hamilton, Chauncey Billups and/or Tayshaun Prince. They will try to force Iverson to either take bad shots (not an unusual occurrence) or get rid of the ball.
> 
> Then it will be up to someone else, whether it's Chris Webber, Kyle Korver, Samuel Dalembert or rookie Andre Iguodala to make them pay.
> 
> "The main thing is, and it doesn't matter who we're playing against, people are going to load up on Allen," explained O'Brien, whose team went 1-3 against the champs during the regular season, losing both times at The Palace.
> 
> "They're going to play five people between him and the basket and make Allen give up the basketball as many times as they can.
> 
> "The other thing they try to do is make sure that we don't start our fastbreak by jamming rebounders and denying Allen the outlet pass."
> 
> The Pistons' plan, another Brown staple, is to make the game "ugly," as Iverson puts it. Detroit is at its best when the game is played in the half court and points are tough to come by. That's where the 6-9 Ben Wallace, their defensive enforcer and top rebounder, is most effective, sealing off the paint and forcing teams to beat the Richard Hamilton-Tayshaun Prince-Chauncey Billups triumvirate along the perimeter.
> 
> On offense, the Pistons embody Brown's "play the right way" mentality.
> 
> The pass the ball until someone is open, rarely taking a bad shot. Billups and Hamilton are adept at driving to the basket, then kicking out to an open teammate when the defense converges. If the defense doesn't react, they can effectively continue to the hoop or draw a foul. Both players are lights out at the line.
> 
> The X-factor may be Prince, the lanky 6-9 forward who first made his mark two years in the second round vs. the Sixers, where he made a succession of clutch late plays. Now he's much further developed, able to either put the ball on the floor or stick the jumper, plus use his long arms to deflect balls and disrupt opponents.
> 
> Then there's the other Wallace, Philadelphia native Rasheed, whose acquisition at last year's trading deadline gave the Pistons the final piece in their championship puzzle. Look for him to hurt the Sixers from beyond the arc, forcing Dalembert to come out to defend him, thereby leaving the lane vulnerable. He's also a solid defender and strong rebounder complementing Big Ben.
> 
> The Pistons have an excellent bench, led by a revitalized, healthy Antonio McDyess up front, slick point guard Carlos Arroyo, to go with veteran long-range bomber Lindsey Hunter, big man Elden Campbell and athletic Ronald Dupree. Just another area where the Pistons hold an edge.
> 
> In fact, about the only thing you can state in the Sixers' favor, is they have Iverson and the Pistons don't. On his own, look for the first A.I. (rather than the explosive Iguodala) to single-handedly will his team to win a game or two.
> 
> Iverson, however, will need quite a bit of help if the Sixers are to win a series against a poised team defending its championship, one with a coach who knows what makes the opposing star tick.
> 
> The pick: Pistons in six.


It's going to be an ugly day in Detroit basketball when we take the Pistons down. Our basketball style of play is just as ugly and we can beat these guys at ugly basketball.

Not surprising, Iverson the key in playoff series


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Not surprisingly, Iverson the key in playoff series*

I think alot of people aren't taking Detroit as serious as they should. I hope Iguodala brings his best defensive effort because we're gonna need it.


----------



## Kunlun

*A Form That Fits*



> Chris Webber is excited to be back in the playoffs, excited to be playing in the postseason in front of family and friends from his home area of Detroit, even if he terms the ticket situation "crazy."
> 
> But life on the court for Webber hasn't been comfortable or satisfying since he was traded Feb. 23. He came from the Sacramento Kings, where the basketball always found its way into his hands in an offensive set, to the Sixers, where the same thing happened every time with Allen Iverson.
> 
> The numbers show the difference. With the Kings, Webber averaged 21.3 points, 9.7 rebounds and 5.5 assists. In 21 games as a Sixer, the figures dropped to 15.6 points, 7.9 rebounds and 3.1 assists.
> 
> That drop-off probably weighed on his mind when Webber, in describing his season the other day, said, "I don't feel like it was successful at all."
> 
> "After the trade, definitely, it was apparent it was more like I'm on my way out, retiring, I'm not a player, my knee hurts every day. Before the trade, it wasn't like that.
> 
> "I say my goals in the summer have changed to make sure I come back and play as well, hopefully, as I did in the first half of the year, and then I play well enough to erase, in my mind, the second half of the season I had."
> 
> Of course, the second half was a big adjustment, learning how to play a new system with a star point guard who is used to having the basketball.
> 
> Just when Webber appeared to be reaching a comfort zone with Iverson, he sprained his left shoulder March 30 at Phoenix and missed five games.
> 
> So that meant another adjustment for the final five regular-season games in which he played. (He missed the season finale Wednesday night with a swollen left knee.)
> 
> The Sixers went 3-2 in those games; Webber averaged 18.0 points in the wins and 11.0 points in the defeats.
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said Webber's ability to stretch the court helped the team shoot better on offense and win games.
> 
> "I think he's done remarkably well under the circumstances," O'Brien said yesterday.
> 
> "Anybody that's ever been traded in midyear, especially to a situation like ours where you have the leading scorer in the NBA - and our offense is built around him - it takes time to get a weapon like Chris acclimated. As we got him more acclimated, we won basketball games."
> 
> Now it's a new season. The Sixers tip off today against the Detroit Pistons at the Palace of Auburn Hills in the opening game of the best-of-seven first-round series. There is an important role for Webber if the offense is to succeed.
> 
> "You've got a guy like Allen, you have to get him in the open court as much as you can," Webber said.
> 
> "But hopefully, with the experience of the playoffs and knowing how to get guys shots where they're more successful, I can help with that.
> 
> "A lot of times in the playoffs, your offense is your defense. You take bad shots and that means bad defense as well, because you're allowing the other team to get out and run or get a rhythm. So hopefully, I could do some good things on our side of the court."
> 
> But Webber doesn't want to make it sound as if he's being selfish when he says he wants the ball.
> 
> "I don't want it to be misconstrued as 'I want it here' or 'I want it there,' " he said. "I do want it, though. Hopefully I can make a big impact, and now is the time for me to make the impact.
> 
> "Nothing that we've talked about in the past matters now. Now is the time to put everything behind and move forward.
> 
> "Hopefully I can be myself on the court. If I'm myself on the court, I think good things will happen."
> 
> Webber, who was born in Detroit and attended high school in the suburbs, said he was handling more than 70 tickets for friends and family, a total that could have been more except for the fact that "my father gave everybody a speech," he said.
> 
> "I get to see my family and friends and eat home cooking, so it will be good going home," he said.
> 
> "But the biggest thing is we're going in there to get a win. A lot of my friends won't be my friends that day because they want the Pistons to win, so it will be good to go in with the squad."


Now, Webber is excited. We all know good things will happen if Chris Webber is himself on the court. So please, please don't try too hard to be someone else and just be _yourself_!

A Form That Fits


----------



## LakerLunatic

*ya Philly, Do This For You, And I Also Want You To Win For Me, I Want You To ****ing Beat Down The Team That Ruined Mine Last Year, Go Philly! You Guys Can Freacking Do It! Detroits Got No Answer For Iverson! Come On Philly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Can Do It!*


----------



## Kunlun

LakerLunatic said:


> *ya Philly, Do This For You, And I Also Want You To Win For Me, I Want You To ****ing Beat Down The Team That Ruined Mine Last Year, Go Philly! You Guys Can Freacking Do It! Detroits Got No Answer For Iverson! Come On Philly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Can Do It!*


*

Thanks for the words of encouragement.*


----------



## Kunlun

What a horrible start to the series. We started the first game off strong and we were on a tear. But Detroit tightened up their defense and we couldn't adjust to it and we just collapsed. We suffered from the same problem we have had all season, inconsistancy, one minute we're kicking ***, the next minute we're getting our *** kicked.

On a side note, I was wrong about Webber. He was great that game, but he's got to work on those rebounds. He only had 3 the entire game!


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers need bench to boost production*



> If the Sixers hope to have any success in their playoff series against the Detroit Pistons, they will have to get more from their bench than they did Saturday in their 106-85 Game 1 Eastern Conference quarterfinal loss.
> 
> Their bench was outscored 19-6 by the Pistons' bench. The Pistons got 15 points from reserve forward Antonio McDyess, 13 of those in an 11-minute stint in the second quarter.
> 
> The Pistons' bench was 9-for-14 from the field, while the Sixers' bench was 1-for-12. Detroit's reserves outscored the Sixers' reserves 15-4 in the second quarter.
> 
> Sixers reserve center Marc Jackson struggled mightily. He was 0-for-6 from the field with two points and one rebound and had at least three of his shots blocked inside.
> 
> "I've been very consistent all year," Jackson said. "I had a bad game (Saturday) and that's all that matters. Tuesday (Game 2) is a different day."
> 
> "Our bench, as a group, we've got to get more production," said Sixers reserve guard Aaron McKie, who was scoreless in 13 minutes. "When coach (Jim O'Brien) makes the call to the bench, we've got to go out there and produce."
> 
> # L.B. on A.I.: Pistons coach Larry Brown, who formerly coached the Sixers, is certain about one thing in this series. He knows how Sixers guard Allen Iverson will play.
> 
> "He's going to play great," Brown said before the game. "I don't think it means one thing whether I know him or don't know him. He's had the best year he's ever had in my mind and he's had some great years. I think Jimmy's (O'Brien) done an unbelievable job, putting him in a system that he really can flourish in.
> 
> "But you're not going to stop him. You've just got to hope that you play the other guys pretty good, because he's going to get his."


Our bench didn't do anything yesterday. The Detroit bench on the other hand was awesome. The bench for the Pistons was what got them back in the game and changed the momentum.

*Full article here:*
Sixers need bench to boost production \


----------



## Kunlun

*Stephen A. Smith | Sixers have a prayer, but not much else*



> You could say the 76ers are in a world of trouble. But really, what would be the point?
> 
> The Sixers were up 16 in the first quarter and down by two at the half. With 3 minutes, 18 seconds remaining in the third quarter, their deficit had reached 13. Chris Webber shined, but was still being outplayed by Rasheed Wallace, leaving Jim O'Brien with the quintessential look of helplessness.
> 
> And by the time Allen Iverson peeked in his coach's direction after arguing with with referee Jack Nies over a no-call, that omnipresent disconcerting look did nothing but signify the inevitable, regardless of what rhetoric the Sixers will try to throw in our direction.
> 
> In the interest of nostalgia, fairness, or that old, boring, the-games-still-have-to-be-played cliche, you want to say the Sixers have a chance in this best-of-seven Eastern Conference first-round series, despite getting blown away, 106-85, in Game 1 yesterday.
> 
> You want to believe that Iverson can dethrone the defending world champions by himself... that Kyle Korver's sharpshooting will come to the rescue... that every day will be like yesterday for Webber (27 points), who hit 11 of 20 shots from the field.
> 
> "That's hard to do right now, though," Iverson said.
> 
> Especially when reality is so conspicuous. So daunting. One can say the Sixers have a prayer, but that's all, because nothing else appears to be in their favor this series.
> 
> The Pistons are quicker, faster, bigger, stronger, taller, more experienced, more athletic, and definitely better coached.
> 
> In short, there is almost nothing the Sixers can do.
> 
> Barring a miracle, the Sixers are going to lose this series, whether it's in Game 4 next Sunday at home or in Game 5 back at the Palace in Auburn Hills on May 3. But lose they will. And it won't be pretty, either.
> 
> Iverson registered 30 points and 10 assists. Samuel Dalembert had 18 rebounds and three blocks, and rookie Andre Iguodala had a couple of high-flying dunks. And still, the Pistons departed the Palace giggling after a long day's work.
> 
> Detroit threw a block party, swatting away 10 Sixers shots. The Pistons outrebounded the Sixers, 48-35. They played H-O-R-S-E with the Sixers, shooting 51.9 percent from the field. Rasheed Wallace (29 points, 10 rebounds, 4-for-7 shooting from beyond the arc) led the way. He talked more than a little trash to Webber while he was doing it.
> 
> "It was all in fun," Wallace said. "C-Webb's a friend of mine."
> 
> How good was Detroit?
> 
> "I was trying to figure out who the best player for the Pistons was, and it was a five-way tie," O'Brien said after the game. "They are long, talented, and well-coached. We have to sustain an effort in similar fashion that we had in the first quarter in order to beat these guys.
> 
> "I thought we let down a little bit in the second quarter, came out flat in the third quarter, and I think that was the name of the game. We have to defend at a higher level than we did in the second, third, and fourth quarters in order for us to be put in a position where we can win the second game."
> 
> Good luck! Because I can't see it.
> 
> When the Sixers jumped out to an early 16-point lead, they were able to do so because of two early blocks from Dalembert, which set the tempo. The Pistons were rusty and anxious, eager to start their postseason run, and came out looking disoriented.
> 
> Then Pistons coach Larry Brown put Antonio McDyess into the game and told him to shoot from the perimeter. McDyess (15 points on 7-for-9 shooting) made his shots, forcing Dalembert to come out and defend him, leaving a virtual highway to the basket for everyone else.
> 
> Never mind that Tayshaun Prince was already busy putting Korver (2 points, 1-for-4 shooting) under lock and key. That Iguodala was limited to perimeter shots. That Marc Jackson's lack of hops restricted whatever he was going to do inside against the Wallaces (Ben and Rasheed). One couldn't expect the likes of Aaron McKie or Willie Green to provide anything off the bench, either, in light of the sporadic minutes O'Brien had granted.
> 
> "They stepped up their defense and really slowed us down," said Iguodala, attempting to explain how the Sixers ended up shooting 40.3 percent. "They killed us on the glass, too. Next time we get into the game we have to keep them off the glass and limit their second-chance points."
> 
> How?
> 
> That's the operative question, and there appears to be no answer.
> 
> Even if A.I. gets you one game, you're still three short.


We've got to win a game. More negative news keeps piling up on us. We'll never see the end of articles like this if we don't win.

Sixers have a prayer, but much else


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers youngsters start fast, but fade*



> Samuel Dalembert, Kyle Korver and Andre Iguodala were welcomed to the NBA playoffs Saturday with a raucous, sellout crowd that never stopped cheering or waving its Thunderstix.
> 
> This is how the 76ers' three young players, each making his playoff debut, responded: with dunks, blocked shots and 3-pointers.
> 
> If anything, they played like seasoned veterans in the first quarter, when the Sixers raced to a 16-point lead. It was the Pistons' veterans, all of whom were together last season when they won the NBA championship, who looked like the inexperienced postseason players.
> 
> After that, the Sixers' lack of playoff experience showed as the Pistons ratcheted up their defense and won 106-85 in Game 1 of the first round.
> 
> "Everyone builds it up like it's a whole other world," Korver said. "It isn't. It's more intense and the refs let you play more instead of calling every foul. That's it. It's a much bigger stage than the regular season, but that's what you play for."
> 
> The three young Sixers starters had mixed results against the Pistons. Dalembert had 10 points, 18 rebounds and three blocked shots. But all three blocks came in the first quarter, when the Sixers built their lead. He got into foul trouble in the second quarter, and had a hard time with Pistons center Ben Wallace after that.
> 
> Iguodala, a rookie, scored eight of his 10 points in the first quarter. He played strong defense on Pistons guard Richard Hamilton early, but got into foul trouble and wasn't as effective in the second half.
> 
> Korver struggled throughout, finishing with two points on 1-for-4 shooting. He was unable to break free from Pistons forward Tayshaun Prince, whose length and quickness kept Kor ver from getting open looks at the basket.
> 
> "Those guys did well," Sixers guard Allen Iverson said. "What more could you ask from them? Without those guys, we wouldn't be where we are this season. They looked like they did in any other game. I've been in the league nine years, and I was nervous before the game."
> 
> Still, it was quite a difference in experience.
> 
> Every one of the Pistons starters had at least 38 games of playoff experience coming into Game 1. Rasheed Wallace had 73 games, while Ben Wallace had 50. For the Sixers, Chris Webber had 59 games of playoff experience and Iverson had 57. That was it.
> 
> Dalembert was with the Sixers in the 2002 playoffs, but was a rookie and never played when the Sixers lost to the Celtics in the first round. He missed the next season because of a knee injury, and the Sixers missed the playoffs in 2004.
> 
> "This was a great experience," Dalembert said. "It was an opportunity that I've looked forward to for a long time. I got my first taste of it, and I'll only get better."
> 
> The learning process continues Tuesday in Game 2.


Similar to what PhillyPhanatic was saying earlier, even if we don't win this series it was good to be in the playoffs. The experience our young player gained will be invaluable to us. It should show next season, with a more experienced and more focused team. 

Sixers youngsters start fast, but fade


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers fall down on the fastbreak*



> They may not have the relentless speed of the Phoenix Suns when it comes to the fastbreak, but the 76ers know they are at their best when they can run off missed shots and turnovers.
> 
> The Sixers showed the Detroit Pistons early in the opening game of their Eastern Conference quarterfinal series that if they can get out and run, they can make things interesting.
> 
> But the Pistons showed later that if they can control the tempo in their half-court offense and slow down the Sixers, it will be a short series - maybe only four games.
> 
> The Pistons dominated the last three quarters of Saturday's 106-85 win at the Palace of Auburn Hills. They shot 59.1 percent from the field during that time. When they weren't making shots, they usually were grabbing offensive rebounds.
> 
> As a result, the Sixers never were able to exhibit the running game that helped them race to a 16-point lead in the first quarter. They know it's something they need to do if they want to square the series tomorrow night in Game 2 at the Palace.
> 
> "In the first quarter, we got our hands on a lot of balls and challenged shots," Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said yesterday in a conference call. "We didn't have our hands on enough balls to get out on the break, and we didn't challenge shots at a high level the last three quarters.
> 
> "We allowed the basketball to be driven to the rim without knocking somebody down or taking a charge. We played a really poor brand of defensive basketball. It impacted every phase of our not getting out on the break."
> 
> The other factor was rebounding, or a lack of it. The Pistons held a 41-22 advantage on the boards in the last three quarters, 48-35 overall. The Sixers' Samuel Dalembert, with 18 rebounds, outdid his teammates collectively on the glass.
> 
> "It's a big key," Chris Webber, who managed only three rebounds, said after Saturday's game. "We have to find a way of staying closer to the basket. They have very athletic people, but it's not like you're getting pushed out of the way and outrebounded. We've got to find a way to rebound better."
> 
> Another impact of the fastbreak for the Sixers is that they usually get more offense from Kyle Korver and Andre Iguodala. Korver, who tied for the NBA lead in three-point baskets made during the season, took only four shots and scored two points Saturday. Iguodala had eight points in the big first quarter, and just two the rest of the game.
> 
> Korver, who is nursing a sore right knee that came from a dive for a loose ball in the second half, appeared frustrated yesterday when speaking about his lack of shots.
> 
> "I've just got to find more shots somehow," he said. "It's hard to get into the flow when you get a couple of shots and they're really spread out.
> 
> "I don't feel like [the Pistons] guard me any different than any other team. I don't have an explanation right now for not shooting that much. But I was trying to move without the ball. I've got to talk to some people and try to find out where I should go to get more shots. For whatever reason, I wasn't getting them."
> 
> O'Brien said Korver's problem is that the opponent sticks to him wherever the ball is in the offensive set, and that he doesn't have the speed of a Reggie Miller or Richard Hamilton to "come off screens at a very high rate."
> 
> "Kyle is a heck of a threat off Allen Iverson's penetration and Chris Webber's ability to pass the basketball," O'Brien said. "Teams don't play weakside defense off Kyle; they stay on Kyle and let the other wings - Aaron [McKie] and Andre - beat them.
> 
> "They're taking Kyle out of it, and it's my job to find ways to make sure he gets more than four shots."
> 
> Receiving more scoring from Korver and Iguodala would seem to be imperative for the Sixers when the series resumes. Iverson and Webber combined for 57 of the team's 85 points in Game 1, and you know Pistons coach Larry Brown is devising ways to slow down the two stars.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Sixers have to improve their execution at the defensive end and under the boards. They know they can't play into the Pistons' hands.
> 
> "If it becomes a half-court game, that favors the Pistons," O'Brien said. "If it becomes grind-it-out, that's when the Pistons are at their very best. When the Pistons are at their very best, that does not bode well for their opponent."


Tempo is the most important factor in the next game. If we can control the tempo then we can win the game easily.

Sixers fall down on the fastbreak


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers ponder about Pistons*



> The Sixers had plenty of time to think about what happened to them in a Game One thumping at the hands of the Pistons, as a freak snow storm grounded them on the runway for a couple of hours in Detroit.
> 
> So by the time they eventually arrived back home, well after midnight, the Sixers had puzzled over this thing for a good, long while and come to some conclusions. They emerged Sunday believing that they'd done this to themselves, as a 16-point lead in the first quarter evaporated by halftime and turned into a 106-85 rout.
> 
> "We really played a poor brand of basketball," Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said. "We played a bad basketball game. If we played well and got pounded, that would be one thing."
> 
> Well, if the Sixers find a way to put together a good four quarters in Game Two, then we'll see. Because it really seemed like the message of that first game was that the Sixers can play as well as they want and they'd still be in trouble. The Sixers don't have what it takes to beat the Pistons; not in this series, not if they played this series a hundred times.
> 
> The Sixers played a near flawless first quarter. The first 10 minutes of basketball might have been their best of the season. They defended, they scored, they did every single thing they wanted.
> 
> And the Pistons yawned.
> 
> O'Brien noted that the Pistons have a "second gear, and in some cases a third gear," and after one quarter of basketball the Pistons looked up and saw that they were trailing they simply shifted into that next gear. And they left the Sixers. Fast.
> 
> The Pistons are exactly what the Sixers are not - balanced. The Pistons backcourt was shaky in the first half (Chauncey Billups and Richard Hamilton finished 11-for-27 from the field). But the Pistons don't run their offense through one or two players. Rasheed Wallace and Tayshaun Prince scored 29 and 23 points, and the Pistons were just fine.
> 
> After allowing the Sixers 28 points in the first quarter, the Pistons simply clamped down on defense. With Ben Wallace - both an irresistible force and an immovable object - the Pistons can control the paint, defend the perimeter and press; they can ramp up the defense without playing personnel that takes away from their offense.
> 
> "He is murder to handle," O'Brien said, marveling at Ben Wallace's 10 rebounds, four steals and seven - count 'em, seven - blocked shots.
> 
> The Sixers can't compete with this. They just can't. They had a nice, little run, they won 43 games, they came within a whisker of the sixth seed in the Eastern Conference. But they can't beat the Pistons; they're not in the same class.
> 
> Allen Iverson said this series was "David and Goliath, and nobody's giving us a chance - and I like it that way." But unless the officials let Iverson heave stones at the foreheads of the Wallaces, this one is going to be beyond the underdogs.
> 
> Marc Jackson (0-for-6 from the floor Saturday) said the Sixers learned some things in that Game One loss. Kyle Korver (held by Prince to two points on four shots), said the same thing.
> 
> "We played how we wanted to play in the first quarter, and they played how they wanted to play in the last three," Korver said. "And that was the game. But it showed us how we have to play to win."
> 
> "It showed us we have to bring it on defense, have a lot more movement on offense and be a lot more aggressive," Jackson said. "Whether you're playing Detroit, the world champions last year, or Atlanta, every team in the NBA makes a run. That's the NBA.
> 
> "The Pistons have great players and a great staff. They turned it up and they made a run. And we couldn't capitalize."
> 
> Well, OK, but what the Pistons did Saturday was not a run. It was a great basketball team showing that it was a great team. The Pistons are athletic, efficient and above all unselfish. They're everything a championship team should be.
> 
> And the Sixers, plainly, are not.
> 
> "They're at the top of their game right now," O'Brien said. "And if they continue to play at this level, they're going to be a very difficult team to beat - by anybody, Eastern Conference or Western Conference. Anybody."
> 
> For the Sixers, the Pistons are darn near impossible to beat - no matter what they figured out on that plane ride home.


O'Brien's brand of basketball is a poor brand of basketball. He needs to realize that. This guy makes the Pistons seem invincible, when clearly they aren't and we proved that in the first quarter of the last game.

Sixers ponder about Pistons


----------



## Kunlun

*76ers want faster pace in Game 2*



> The Sixers know they can't play the Pistons in a halfcourt game. They didn't need to see it Saturday - and lose it badly - to figure that out.
> 
> The first quarter of Game One Saturday saw the Sixers play a quick, effective defense that fed their running game. They ran the floor and opened up a big lead. But the Pistons slowed them down after that and turned it into a halfcourt game - one the Sixers had no chance to win.
> 
> "The only way to get out on the break is to defend at a higher level," Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said.
> 
> "A grind-it-out halfcourt game is where the Pistons are at their best. And having the defending champions at their best does not bode well for the opposition."
> 
> The Pistons shot 51.9 percent from the field Saturday, and that killed the Sixers' transition game. It also left Kyle Korver a nonfactor. Tayshaun Prince, with his athleticism and long arms, kept Korver from getting an open shot in the halfcourt offense. If the Sixers aren't running, which lets Korver set up for a 3-pointer as opponents are chasing Iverson toward the basket, it's hard for Korver to get shots.
> 
> Korver scored two points Saturday on 1-for-4 shooting. He's been held under seven points 13 times this season and the Sixers are 4-9 in those games.
> 
> "People are just not letting Kyle get involved in the offense," O'Brien said. "Kyle is not a guy who can create his own shot. My job is to find ways to get Kyle more than four shots."
> 
> It starts on defense, and the Sixers couldn't find a way to stop Detroit.
> 
> "We have to guard them better," Korver said.
> 
> Korver had an MRI on his right knee after Saturday's game and it was negative. O'Brien said he would be fine for Game Two.
> 
> Korver was on the floor at the end of the game, so his knee didn't seem to be a major concern, but he had enough discomfort after the game that the Sixers wanted to get him examined.
> 
> "I just bumped it," Korver said. "I dove after a ball, but I don't even remember exactly when it happened."
> 
> # Physical play allowed: Sixers center Marc Jackson said Saturday's game was called a little looser, with the officials allowing for more physical play. That's to be expected in the playoffs, and Jackson said he liked it that way.
> 
> "For a guy like me, who likes to play physical, it's encouraging," Jackson said.
> 
> Still it would seem that this, too, would work in Detroit's favor.
> 
> "If that's the way the game is allowed to be played - the way the game should be played, quite frankly - the team with the more experience has an advantage," O'Brien said.
> 
> # New experience: The Sixers have a number of young players getting their first taste of the playoffs, and while Korver struggled, Samuel Dalembert and Andre Iguodala played well. Korver said the playoff pressure wasn't a factor.
> 
> "It was more physical, and the surroundings were more intense because the crowd was going nuts," Korver said. "But once the game got going, it didn't seem all that different. It was fun - except for how the game ended."


Our offensive scheme sucks, it's sucked all year and we never got it together. O'Brien is once again to blame here, we need a structured offense and he never provided that for us. He's got a lot to work on this off season.


----------



## Kunlun

*Iverson still upbeat after Game 1 rout*



> Allen Iverson is putting the Sixers' playoff chances on his shoulders.
> 
> "I'm not naive about it," Iverson said at the Sixers practice Monday. "I know if I don't play well, it's going to be tough. It's a given that I've got to go out and set the tone for my teammates. I know I can't go out there and have a terrible game."
> 
> Iverson scored 30 points in the Sixers' 106-85 loss to the Pistons in Game 1. He was 9-for-22 from the field, hit four 3-pointers and had 10 assists (with seven turnovers) and it wasn't close to enough. Still Iverson was talking confidently at Monday's practice that the Sixers can win this series.
> 
> "I'm confident as I can be," Iverson said. "I think it's important for my teammates to know, for the coaching staff to know, that I am confident. I think we can win. It might be a tough series, one we come out of banged up, but that's what it's about.
> 
> "This is a series no one thinks we can win. I think that puts the pressure on those guys. All we have to do is go out and play basketball."
> 
> The Sixers opened fast in Game 1, but the Pistons blew past them by halftime.
> 
> "When you get your foot on a team like that, you've got to keep it on them," Iverson said.
> 
> For the Sixers' mercurial point guard, that means he needs to carry the load.
> 
> "They were doing what I expected - they crowded me," Iverson said. "When I came off screens, I got a lot of attention. Their guys were trying to keep me out of the lane."
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien isn't much for the "Iverson has to carry the team" thinking, believing the key to what the Sixers are doing is a defensive upgrade.
> 
> "We need to play at a much higher level than we played," O'Brien said. "We did not defend well enough to beat the defending world champions on their home court - or, anywhere."
> 
> That may be effort, it may be scheme and it may be matchups. The Sixers simply may not be able to defend the Pistons - few teams can.
> 
> "Anybody who plays the Pistons is going to have matchup problems," O'Brien said. "You have to constantly make adjustments, and we have to make adjustments. You can't show the Detroit Pistons the same look every time."
> 
> * Bench strength: One major problem Monday was the Sixers' bench. The Sixers reserves were 1-for-12 from the floor in Game 1.
> 
> "I have confidence in our bench," O'Brien said. "I have confidence that whoever we have on the court will play at a high level offensively and defensively."
> 
> * On the boards: The Sixers were outrebounded 48-35, and allowed the Pistons 12 offensive rebounds. While Samuel Dalembert had 18 rebounds, no other Sixer had more than four.
> 
> "To keep them to one shot per possession, that's key," Andre Iguodala said.
> 
> "We've got to rebound the basketball," Iverson said. "We can't give them second chances."
> 
> The offensive rebounds weren't a big problem, O'Brien said.
> 
> "If we hold them to 12 offensive rebounds a game, I'd take that," O'Brien said. "That's not a bad number by itself. But if we're going to allow them 52 percent shooting, that's the problem."


Really respect Iverson for what he's doing with our team. He's taken the whole team on his back and he's the only reason our team has a chance in this league. :clap: 

Iverson still upbeat after Game 1 rout


----------



## Kunlun

*Hamilton enjoys guarding Iverson*



> Chasing around 76ers star Allen Iverson is a tremendous challenge for Detroit Pistons guard Richard Hamilton. To do that, and be relied on to score at the other end, makes it even harder.
> 
> Yet Hamilton, a sinewy 6-foot-7 and 193 pounds, is one of the few players who can come close to matching Iverson's stamina.
> 
> "It's fun and it's challenging," Hamilton said, "especially for a guy like myself who likes to run all over the place. But it's different guarding Allen because he can do so many things, not only on the ball, but off the ball as well. He's not just a spot-up shooter. He does a little bit of everything, which makes him unique."
> 
> Hamilton has done fairly well against Iverson during the regular season. In three games (Hamilton missed the last game with a sprained ankle), Iverson averaged 27.3 points per game, less than his season average of 30.7.
> 
> Hamilton averaged 20.7 points against the Sixers, above his season average of 18.7.
> 
> Hamilton did even better in Game 2 on Tuesday, outscoring Iverson 24-19. Hamilton shot an efficient 9-for-13, while Iverson was 7-for-24.
> 
> "He's got the heart of a lion," Hamilton said. "He keeps coming at you. Regardless of what the score is, that's the thing I've learned about him and that's what he does as well as anyone."
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien, however, wasn't all that impressed. While he admitted that Hamilton did a good job keeping up with Iverson, he also pointed out that Hamilton gets a lot of help from his teammates.
> 
> Chauncey Billups guarded Iverson for a stretch, as did Carlos Arroyo and Lindsey Hunter. Other players help with a double-team.
> 
> "You might say that Hamilton is doing a great job, but they play Allen with five people," O'Brien said. "So it's certainly not one-on-one basketball. It's the guy guarding Allen and a whole group of people loading up on him."


That cocky fool Hamilton better realize that there's no way he could handle Iverson one on one. O'Brien is completely right on this one, one of the few things he's right about.
*
Full article here:*
Hamilton enjoys guarding Iverson


----------



## Kunlun

Here's Steve Kerr's take on the series so far.



> *Detroit 99, Philadelphia 84*
> The Detroit Pistons are up to their old tricks again, and for Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers, that's bad news.
> 
> The Pistons won the NBA championship last season by playing defense, rebounding and sharing the ball, and that's exactly how they beat the Sixers in Game 2. Detroit's starting guards combined for 43 points and limited Iverson to 7-for-24 shooting, and the Pistons held a 46-35 rebounding edge. When they defend and get good guard scoring, they're almost unbeatable.
> 
> The Pistons have done an excellent job of forcing Iverson into tough shots in the first two games, and they haven't had to cheat off of him too much, enabling them to stay with shooters like Kyle Korver and Chris Webber. And because Webber is no longer a low-post threat, the Sixers have become a jump-shooting team. The Pistons eat teams like that alive.
> 
> So now the series returns to Philly, and it appears that it will take a miraculous effort from Iverson for the Sixers to win even one game in this series. And even that might not work. Detroit is rolling.


----------



## Kunlun

*Reeling 76ers seek answers*



> There are mediocre teams and there are great teams.
> 
> The 76ers fall into the former category and the Detroit Pistons fall into the latter.
> 
> Detroit is up 2-0 in the best-of-seven first-round matchup. And based on the way things went in the first two games, the Sixers will have to play a near-perfect game to defeat Detroit.
> 
> They will certainly have to play a lot better than they did in their first two games to have any hope of winning Game 3 on Friday night (8 p.m./CSN/ESPN) at the Wachovia Center against the defending world champion Pistons. The Sixers also host Game 4 on Sunday at 1.
> 
> Detroit is averaging 102.5 points compared to 84.5 points for the Sixers. And the Pistons are shooting 51 percent in the series and holding the Sixers to 38.4 percent shooting.
> 
> "It's really a deep hole," said Sixers center Samuel Dalembert of his team's 2-0 deficit in the series. "Usually the second game of the playoffs is usually the biggest game because usually the team that won the first one has the tendency to relax. What happened at the game, we had the lead, we let it slip out of our fingers. Seems like with them, they're use to if they get the lead, knowing how to keep it."
> 
> The Pistons, who have blocked 10 shots in each of the two games, have gotten it done on both ends of the floor and have shown their vast array of weapons in both games. They've had five players score in double figures in both games.
> 
> In Game 1, Rasheed Wallace (29 points, 10 rebounds) and Tayshaun Prince (23 points) led the way for Detroit. In Game 2, the Pistons' starting backcourt of Richard Hamilton and Chauncey Billups combined for 43 points (Hamilton had 23).
> 
> Asked if he had thoughts of scrapping some things they've been doing defensively and trying something different or unusual, Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said no.
> 
> "No, I don't think you can ever do that; I just don't think it works," said O'Brien, who said subtle changes are more likely in the playoffs. "I can't even think of a time when drastic changes have ever been made by a team and you go away from the reason that you're in the playoffs and completely scrap everything you're doing."
> 
> Other than perhaps lengthening his rotation, which may include Rodney Rogers on Friday, O'Brien didn't sound like he plans on doing a whole lot differently on Friday.
> 
> It's a no-brainer that the Sixers cannot allow the Pistons to shoot a high percentage and to put that number of points on the board, while struggling on offense themselves. If that happens, they'll lose again. Period.
> 
> Who do you stop? Pick your poison.
> 
> The Sixers have bad matchups all over the place. They don't have anyone who can guard Antonio McDyess when he comes in. Chris Webber finds himself matched up against Rasheed Wallace, and he can't contain him at all.
> 
> But the most glaring mismatch is probably Prince and Kyle Korver. Korver can't get his shot off on offense, and defensively, he's at Prince's mercy.
> 
> Webber is averaging 21 points in the series, but is pulling in only 3.5 rebounds per game, well below his career average. Korver is averaging just five points in the series on 23.1 percent shooting. Sixers rookie Andre Iguodala, who has been guarding Hamilton quite a bit, didn't do much to distinguish himself in Game 2.
> 
> Sixers guard Allen Iverson is averaging 24.5 points and 10 assists in the series, but was just 7-for-24 on Tuesday night and is shooting 34.8 percent in the series.
> 
> Dalembert has played about as well as you could expect him to play. In his first playoff series, he's averaging 14.5 rebounds, 12 points and shooting 50 percent. And he's matched up against Pistons center Ben Wallace, who doesn't score much but is a shot-blocking and rebounding machine.
> 
> Sixers reserve center Marc Jackson has had his shot blocked by the Pistons four or five times, and is averaging just 5.5 points on 20 percent shooting.
> 
> "In order for us to be in position to win, we have to make sure that we shoot the basketball well," O'Brien said.


Oh my god, we're keeping to our strategy. The same strategy that saw us get blown out two games in a row. I give up on this guy, I'll leave whatever happens up to fate.

Reeling 76ers seek answers


----------



## Kunlun

*Playing Well Is Not Enough*



> Given a day off for the second time in their opening-round Eastern Conference playoff series, the 76ers probably preferred not to look back at their first two games against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> If they did, here is what they saw.
> 
> They're down, two games to none, in games.
> 
> They're shooting less than 39 percent from the field, compared with the Pistons' 51 percent.
> 
> They're getting outrebounded by 12 boards per game.
> 
> Allen Iverson is shooting just 34.8 percent and averaging 24.5 points, or more than six fewer than his regular-season average.
> 
> The Sixers have another day to come up with answers before the best-of-seven series resumes with Game 3 tomorrow night at the Wachovia Center. But rookie Andre Iguodala seemed to express their dilemma most succinctly.
> 
> "They're such a good team that when we play good, it's not good enough," Iguodala said yesterday. "We've got to play great. We've got to play our best basketball to win."
> 
> That would help. The defending world champion Pistons are playing with an abundance of confidence. They don't know who their leading scorers will be from game to game; Saturday it was Rasheed Wallace and Tayshaun Prince; Tuesday night it was Richard Hamilton and Chauncey Billups.
> 
> Any adjustments Sixers coach Jim O'Brien makes seem to be trumped by Detroit coach Larry Brown. Adjustments made from Game 1 to Game 2 didn't work, for the most part. O'Brien talked about concentrating on limiting the Pistons to one shot and forcing turnovers to get the running game going, but the Sixers were outscored, 20-10, on the fastbreak.
> 
> He also talked about finding more looks for Kyle Korver in the half-court offense. Korver got nine shots Tuesday night, as opposed to four shots in the opener, but made only two - both from three-point range. He finished with eight points, and is averaging five in the series.
> 
> "I think he got some decent looks in the half-court," O'Brien said. "As a team, I thought we got pretty decent looks. They didn't all fall for us. To help us win the third game, the open looks have to go down."
> 
> The checklist for Game 3 appears to be simple. The Sixers have to play better defensively. They have to shoot a higher percentage. And O'Brien would like to see them get more physical.
> 
> "The playoffs are about physical basketball," he said. "I would not disagree they have been more physical than we have. I think our guys have to recognize that playoff basketball games are allowed to be played more physical. We need to exert ourselves and be the guys that initiate the contact."
> 
> Another factor being pondered by O'Brien is his bench. Only two reserves - Marc Jackson and Aaron McKie - are playing double-figure minutes, but they are providing little offense. Rodney Rogers got some playing time in Game 1 to guard Prince, but sat out the entire Game 2.
> 
> "I have to evaluate, and continue to evaluate who is coming off the bench," O'Brien said. "Do I have to go seven deep? Eight deep? Nine deep? I'll take a look at who I'm going to use Friday night."
> 
> As for Willie Green, who scored 11 points in nine minutes Tuesday night, O'Brien said the Detroit native is someone he's "constantly thinking about... and if this is the right team to play against." The coach said it's a matter of getting offense and seeing if he can "guard somebody more effectively than somebody else."
> 
> Then again, with the Pistons, who shot 44.4 percent during the regular season, making more than half their shots thus far, it would be advantageous for the Sixers to guard them better.
> 
> "It comes down to being able to hold the opponent to a lower field-goal percentage than you are right now," O'Brien said. "The best way to get on the break is challenging shots and getting a clean rebound. If they shoot too high a percentage, it prevents us from getting out."
> 
> The players know that, but they probably didn't want to think about it yesterday. Why get so depressed on a day off?


Seems like everything is going against us. We knew coming into this series to expect this, but it's been going a lot worse than I thought it would be.

Playing well is not enough


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers plan some adjustments against Pistons*



> The Philadelphia 76ers plan to give the Detroit Pistons a different look.
> 
> After two double-digit losses in Detroit, the Sixers realize changing arenas and getting a home-court advantage aren't enough to win a game against the defending champions in their opening-round playoff series.
> 
> ``We worked on a lot of things,'' Allen Iverson said after Thursday's practice. ``We worked on different defensive schemes mostly. We worked on our halfcourt sets. We got up and down the court a little bit.''
> 
> The Sixers host Game 3 on Friday night and Game 4 on Sunday. NBA teams that trailed 2-0 have advanced just eight times in a best-of-seven series. Philadelphia is 0-12 in those situations.
> 
> Whether coach Jim O'Brien decides to use his reserves more or switches some of the defensive matchups, the Sixers need to make changes.
> 
> ``You're constantly making adjustments to what you're doing,'' O'Brien said. ``It really helps to execute the things that you've been working on all year. Fundamental execution of what you've been working on since training camp is the No. 1 thing that will help you win basketball games. Adjustments that you make try to hide maybe some deficiencies that you've had.''
> 
> So far, the Pistons have dominated, exposing all of Philadelphia's weaknesses. Behind a balanced offensive attack and a tenacious defense, Detroit has wiped out early deficits and cruised to victories of 21 and 15 points.
> 
> Still, perfectionist Pistons coach Larry Brown sees room for improvement in his team.
> 
> ``There are still some things we haven't done well,'' Brown said. ``We've turned the ball over too much, and we haven't made them turn it over as much as we like. We are letting them get into transition too much. But, all in all, we've played pretty good.''
> 
> The Pistons are outshooting the Sixers 51 percent to 38.4, mainly because they're getting too many easy shots and Philadelphia has missed several layups. Detroit also has won the battle on the boards, 76-51.
> 
> ``We're just not stopping people. We're not getting after people,'' Iverson said. ``I'm not talking about one or two guys or different matchup problems that we have. I'm talking about everybody as a team getting stops. We've got to talk to each other and help each other out. We've got to come up with some way that we can stop them from putting the ball in the basket so we can get out and run.''
> 
> The biggest problem for two of the Pistons -- Rasheed Wallace and Richard Hamilton -- has been getting enough tickets for the games at the Wachovia Center. The Philadelphia natives have been bombarded by ticket requests.
> 
> ``It's going to be a headache,'' Wallace said. ``I'm going to have to get to the gym early to deal with that.''
> 
> Hamilton's ticket count reached 30 just through his parents' requests.
> 
> ``I haven't even started with the aunts and uncles and cousins. It's a lot,'' Hamilton said.
> 
> Both players figure to hear some boos from a raucous Sixers crowd that hasn't watched a playoff game in two years. Brown certainly won't get a warm welcome, either. He left Philadelphia after six seasons following a second-round playoff loss to Detroit in 2003.
> 
> ``I'm expecting it,'' Wallace said of the boos. ``Those are Philly fans. I'm from Philly, and that's who we are.''
> 
> Hamilton hopes fans act the way he did when he attended Sixers games.
> 
> ``I never booed when I was a kid. I was too excited about just being in the building,'' he said. ``Besides, I was sitting so high that if I did boo, no one would hear me.''
> 
> The odds on the Sixers avoiding a sweep are much better than their fans not booing.


Okay, in this article it says we *are* changing our strategy. It contradicts what was said before when O'Brien said we weren't changing. I'm happy to read we changed our defensive schemes and halfcourt offense. Just the exact places where we needed major work in. Finally, something positive. Let's hope it translates into success in our next game.


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers contenders once again*



> The dagger came with 1:33 left when Allen Iverson let the shot fly from 3-point range, the ball arcing ever so slowly toward the basket.
> 
> When it went through, the 76ers had a nine-point lead. As Iverson backtracked down the court, he cupped his hands to his ear while Chris Webber lifted him up in his arms.
> 
> It was a signature moment in a signature game for the 76ers, who fed off of everything - Iverson's stellar play, the raucous Wachovia Center crowd, and even the bench play from little-used subs like Willie Green and Rodney Rogers.
> 
> But mostly, the 76ers pulled out this 115-104 win in Game 3 Friday because they were finally able to match the Pistons' offense, shot for shot.
> 
> "It was hilarious," Sixers center Marc Jackson said. "Everyone kept asking me, 'What adjustments are you going to make?' That's all I heard for three days. You want to know what our adjustments were? Nothing. We just made shots."
> 
> Because they did, the 76ers can even this first-round series at 2-2 Sunday afternoon. At the very least, they forced a mGame 5 Tuesday in Detroit and prolonged their season for at least another game.
> 
> The 76ers had no choice but to make those shots. For the third straight game, the Pistons shot 50 percent or better. The difference was, the Sixers, whose previous best was 40.3 percent in Game 1, shot 55.1 percent.
> 
> Iverson led the way with 37 points and 15 assists. This time, he had plenty of help.
> 
> Webber, after struggling early, made four clutch shots in the fourth quarter and finished with 19 points. Samuel Dalembert had his third straight double-double with 14 points and 10 rebounds. And Rogers came off the bench for 15 points.
> 
> It was enough to offset the monstrous game from Pistons center Ben Wallace, who had 29 points and 16 rebounds. Richard Hamilton added 24 points and 12 assists as all five Pistons starters scored at least 15 points.
> 
> "If I'm Jim O'Brien in that locker room, I'm pretty proud of those guys," Pistons coach Larry Brown said. "I can give a lot of hugs to those guys. If I'm sitting in [the Sixers' locker room], I've got new life."
> 
> Green certainly felt that way. He sat out 20 games in the regular season when healthy, and he played in this series only when the first two games were out of reach.
> 
> He only scored two points Friday, but he hounded Hamilton everywhere he went.
> 
> "I wasn't worried about my offense," Green said. "I just wanted to pressure those guys and disrupt their offense. I wanted to make them take tough shots."
> 
> The 76ers played by far their best game of the series, even though early on there was little they could do to stop the Pistons. Detroit started the game making 11 of 15 shots. That included an un-Larry Brown-like 6 of 7 from 3-point range.
> 
> When Brown coached the 76ers, they rarely took seven 3-pointers in a game, let alone a quarter.
> 
> But the 76ers managed to stay within striking distance, even after the Pistons took a 37-24 lead early in the second quarter.
> 
> "We just left everything on the floor," Iverson said. "We got it done."


That's right! We're back in it! Only problem with this win is that we still played the Pistons' game, but we played it better than them. That won't happen many times, I'm sure of it. We still need to figure out a way to change the pace and style of the game. It's very very hard to do that against a Larry Brown coached team, but I hope O'Brien can figure something out.

Sixers contenders once again


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers show Pistons their mettle*



> Put the brooms away, this is a series.
> 
> That's what one impressive 115-104 win over the reigning NBA champion Detroit Pistons will do for a team's psyche and their skeptical fans - more than 3,500 of whom stayed away from the Wachovia Center last night. Instead of having to dredge up all those "it ain't over 'till it's over" cliches and using the Red Sox vs. the Yankees for inspiration, the Sixers suddenly feel three more wins are within their reach.
> 
> What a difference from when they arrived here last night, having been riddled by 21 and 15 points in the first two games at the Palace.
> 
> The Sixers shot a blistering 43-for-78 (55.1 percent) with just seven turnovers and had five players scoring in double figures.
> 
> "The situation has definitely changed, but we still have to take care of business," said veteran Aaron McKie. "It's big and it lets us know we still have a chance.
> 
> "But we have to take care of homecourt Sunday."
> 
> Certainly, if this is any indication, that doesn't seem the least bit outrageous, as the Sixers shook off an early 37-24 deficit, brought about by the Pistons hitting six of their first seven shots from beyond the arc, to narrow the gap to 54-51 by the half.
> 
> Then the Sixers simply went unconscious, shooting 23-for-37 (62.2 percent) after the break, as they turned an 80-78 nailbiter after three periods into a convincing, critical victory.
> 
> With Allen Iverson, coming off an atypical 19 points on 7-for-24 shooting, putting on a 37-point, 15 assistperformance when the Sixers absolutely had to have it. "I was telling guys before the game it was important we didn't think the crowd was going to win the game for us," said Iverson, who played all 48 minutes, going 15-for-26 with just three turnovers. "But when you're in here and the crowd's electric like that, you can't help but feed off them and feed off their momentum.
> 
> "We got it done. We got stops when we needed to get stops. But that's a great basketball team, because I'm talking about our defensive effort and they shot 50 percent.
> 
> "That says a lot about what we did on the offensive end."
> 
> Iverson got the kind of support coaches dream of - Chris Webber, knocking down his patented elbow jumper when it mattered most, was next in line with 19, 10 in the fourth quarter, followed by Rodney Rogers (15, including three 3-pointers), Samuel Dalembert (14) and rookie Andre Iguodala (13).
> 
> More telling, they finally put some ****** in the Pistons' armor, after Detroit looked almost invincible in Games 1 and 2.
> 
> "It's very big for the guys - especially the guys who've never been to the playoffs before - to see that the other team is vulnerable," said Webber, who went 4-for-6 in the final period, playing an instrumental part as the Sixers broke it open. "The frustration I had is that we definitely could've done this earlier.
> 
> "We could've gotten games already. But tonight we moved the ball. Our effort and the homecourt had a lot to do with it. Hopefully, we can keep it going."
> 
> Against the Pistons, who also had their usual five in double figures - with Ben Wallace their unlikely scoring leader with a playoff career-high 29 points and 16 rebounds - that won't be easy. After all, you just don't score 115 points against the champs.
> 
> "I told our guys this is a good team and you have to respect what they did at the end of the season (winning eight of their last 10)," said Pistons coach Larry Brown, who also got 24 from Richard Hamilton, while Tayshaun Prince scored 19 points, 13 of them in the first period, but saw his team go just 3-for-14 on 3-pointers after the first period. "So we knew what they were capable of.
> 
> "They don't turn it over and make outside shots all night. So if I'm in there (the Sixers locker room) I know I've got new life."
> 
> "This is one game," said a cautioning Iverson. "They're the defending champions.
> 
> "We know it. Everybody else knows it. Against that team we need to be ready to play every night. But I'm confident it will carry over."
> 
> Carry over to make this much more of a series than the doomsayers expected when they arrived early last night, fearful the brooms might be coming out tomorrow.
> 
> Instead, not only won't these Sixers be swept away, they're starting to believe anything can happen.
> 
> After last night, who can blame them.


Wow, over 3,000 fans didn't even show up. I bet they were too pissed off or scared to see our team lose. What kind of fan are you if you only show up when the times are good? Tsk tsk.

If we can have a hot shooting night again, we will even up the series and the Pistons will realize they have their hands full and we aren't a pushover like many thought we would be.

Sixers show their mettle


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Great win last night. Allen played awesome. Webber, Korver, Rodgers hit a bunch of 3's and bench played well. 76ers are back in it! I don't know what happened to Detroit really but unfortunately I don't think it will last.... I'm just glad they are back in it now.


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

maybe someone will belive me now when i say bench points are the difference maker. in case anyone forgets, detroit's bench was what gave them the spark and points of the bench that we despreatly needed on games 1 and 2. Granted rasheed and Co where shooting the lights out but the bench provided that huge gap in the score. when rogers came in the game and hit those 2 threes back to back i thought i was dreaming. thats the productivity we need from him and others from the nech. detroit had 2 bench points in game 3, that was the difference maker.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

OnlyTheStrongSurvive said:


> maybe someone will belive me now when i say bench points are the difference maker. in case anyone forgets, detroit's bench was what gave them the spark and points of the bench that we despreatly needed on games 1 and 2. Granted rasheed and Co where shooting the lights out but the bench provided that huge gap in the score. when rogers came in the game and hit those 2 threes back to back i thought i was dreaming. thats the productivity we need from him and others from the nech. detroit had 2 bench points in game 3, that was the difference maker.



I don't know about difference maker, but it's a major factor.


----------



## Coatesvillain

OnlyTheStrongSurvive said:


> maybe someone will belive me now when i say bench points are the difference maker. in case anyone forgets, detroit's bench was what gave them the spark and points of the bench that we despreatly needed on games 1 and 2. Granted rasheed and Co where shooting the lights out but the bench provided that huge gap in the score. when rogers came in the game and hit those 2 threes back to back i thought i was dreaming. thats the productivity we need from him and others from the nech. detroit had 2 bench points in game 3, that was the difference maker.


Hey welcome to the boards, hopefully you become a regular around here. 

I agree the bench is the difference maker, not only from a scoring stand point (Sixers bench outscored the Pistons' 21-2), but from energy. What helps this all out is Dalembert staying out of foul trouble, when he stays out of it, the less minutes Marc Jackson has to play. Also it was great to see McKie only playing 10 minutes.

The thing is we're not going to get such a impact from the bench every night, but we shouldn't, if the Sixers can play better defense and drop Pistons from shooting around 50%, we'll be headed in the right direction. I'm hoping the team steps up even more, especially defensively, tomorrow. It's going to be huge and the crowd will be going even crazier than even last night.


----------



## The Chach

The entire series (not literally but pretty much) rested on those two free throws. At that point it becomes the toughest shot possible, granted it is a freethrow but nobody will complain when you miss a last second three, but you miss a game winning free throw....


----------



## Kunlun

*Young 76ers get crash course in playoffs*



> Chris Webber said the 76ers' young players learned about "thinking on the fly" during the final minutes of a Game 4 they seemingly had in their grasp.
> 
> They got a crash course from watching Pistons veterans Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace lead Detroit to a 97-92 overtime win in Game 4 on Sunday.
> 
> It was Billups who scored Detroit's final 10 points in regulation, bringing the Pistons back from a nine-point deficit with 6:09 left and a seven-point deficit with 3:27 to go. Wallace scored eight points in overtime.
> 
> "At about that six-minute mark, it seemed like the tide was turning and nothing was going well for us," Billups said. "I wasn't really taking too many shots. I just didn't want to go down without fighting. If I was going to go down, I was going down fighting."
> 
> This is the kind of experience the Pistons got last season on their way to a championship. And it's the kind of experience young 76ers like Samuel Dalembert, Willie Green and Kyle Korver are getting for the first time in their careers during this series.


It's good our youngsters are gaining valuable experience playing the Pistons. I hope that can translate into success in the season and playoffs next year.

*Full article here:*
Young Sixers get crash course in playoffs


----------



## Kunlun

*Pistons have no interest in returning to Philly*



> Nothing against the city of Philadelphia, but the Detroit Pistons don't want to make a trip back there any time soon.
> 
> The defending NBA champions will get their wish if they beat the 76ers on Tuesday night in Game 5 of their first-round series.
> 
> ``All we have to do is give our fans a little bit to cheer about, get them going and feed off their energy,'' Detroit's Ben Wallace said Monday after winning the Defensive Player of the Year award for the third time in four years. ``We definitely don't want to go back to Philly.
> 
> ``We have an opportunity to wrap it up at home and we have to take advantage of it.''
> 
> If the Sixers beat Detroit, they would return to Philadelphia for Game 6 on Thursday night trailing the best-of-seven series 3-2.
> 
> Philadelphia coach Jim O'Brien was encouraged by his team's attention to detail during Monday's practice and film session. He also liked their attitude.
> 
> ``They're extremely upbeat, very focused,'' he said. ``I don't find this team to get down on themselves too much.''
> 
> However, O'Brien said the Sixers know their season will be over if they don't find a way to win at The Palace after being routed there in the first two games of the series.
> 
> ``There is a certain feeling among the players of an urgency and desperation,'' he said.


Whatever happens I want to see the team go out and play hard in Detroit and hopefully bring one more game home. I also hope the Sixers will sell out for once in the playoffs!

*Full article here:*
Pistons have no interest in returning to Philly


----------



## Kunlun

*Odd and Ends*



> The Objective - The Sixers are trying to become the seventh team in NBA history to rally from a 3-1 deficit and win a playoff series (Boston did it twice). The last team to do it was the 2003 Detroit Pistons vs. Orlando.
> 
> Series Oddity - The team leading after the first quarter in all four games has lost. With the score tied, Allen Iverson's 50-foot 3-pointer at the buzzer gave the Sixers a 24-21 lead after yesterday's first quarter.
> 
> Championship Balance - As usual, all five Detoir starters scored in double figures, topped by Chauncey Billups' 25 points, followed by Richard Hamilton (20), Tayshaun Prince and Rasheed Wallace (17 apiece) and Ben Wallace (12). However, Antonio McDyess (6) provided their only bench scoring.
> 
> Infirmary Count - Both the Sixers' Willie Green and Detroit's Prince went down with minor injuries. Green took an elbow to his eyebrow, which needed eight stitches to close. Prince turned an ankle late in the third quarter, but remained in the game after receiving treatment.


Link


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Odd and Ends*

It's all over, and this is funny, to me at least...










I got it from The Gone Fishing 2005 Thread.


----------

